# Can I vent for a second?



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Guys....i just need to vent for a second to people who know the pain.  Just need to vent because im hurtin over a bike.
The bike below in the pics, the cycle truck.  Ive been chasing this bike for over a month thru some lady who gave me nothing but run around and pain.  Ive wanted an original cycle truck for as long as i can remember so I put up with the no response messages and the games for a month and a half and finally gave up hope.  Literally like being in a bad relationship and i stomached it all because i wanted this bike so badly i was willing to deal with it and even lost sleep.  Well....after i had given up hope she messaged me literally out of the blue last night and said i could come buy it today.  Sucked right back in my excitement was back, like a kid on Christmas and i barely slept, hell i even agreed to pay full asking price to get it.  I was happier than ive been in a long time and this year has been hard.
i get a message this morning while im getting ready to leave.
“Sorry man we sold it to someone else just now.“. 
Might I add last night i said if i need to come tonight i will do that so i dont miss it, ive been waiting a month and i cant lose it and they assured me it was mine and ill get it.  Well im heart broken to my absolute core and i feel like giving up forever.  Just sitting in the garage right now in silence trying not to die inside even more.  
So....whoever stole it out from under me without knowing, I hope you love it and enjoy it I guess.  Just wanted you to know it crushed my soul because i developed a love for it over this month.  ive been buying and loving my bikes as long as i can remember and ive lost deals but this one took a piece of my soul.  May take a break for a while...literally near shedding a tear if i do say.  
o well....2020 i guess.


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear this.  It is sad, but something a lot of us can relate too. I've had it happen to me. Sometimes on bikes I've been chasing for years. Even after asking about the bike multiple times...  "We didn't think you were still interested" .... So they sell it for less then what I offered...


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2020)

Been there. _Horrible_ feeling knowing it's yours, just to have the rug pulled out from you _at the last second_.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

HARPO said:


> Been there. _Horrible_ feeling knowing it's yours, just to have the rug pulled out from you _at the last second_.



The worst feeling is knowing i told them last night at 9pm i would make the hour drive right that moment to make sure i didnt lose it and they assured me i could wait till today.  Feel like im going thru a break up....


----------



## John G04 (Dec 12, 2020)

Wow that sucks, really crappy thing to do on the sellers part. Hopefully a nicer one pops up soon near you and you don’t have to go through all the grief. Seems like thats usually what happens, a bike you think is the best you can get escapes you and then a bit later an even better one comes up for sale.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> The worst feeling is knowing i told them last night at 9pm i would make the hour drive right that moment to make sure i didnt lose it and they assured me i could wait till today.  Feel like im going thru a break up....




Makes you wonder who the heck was also contacted about the bike, and who did the contacting also that night. Rotten way for people to be. 

Thank goodness you didn't drive all the way there!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

TacoChris I guarantee either somebody offered them more $. Try being 5 minutes from the guys house after making an 1 & 1/2 hour trip 1 way for a free bike to " just sold it and then the bullspit excuse people say they're coming but don't show up" after the F'ing jerk said he would hold it and my now ex girlfriend was letting him know we were coming every 30 miles. I literally called him and told him what a piece of crap he was. Still have the listing from FB Market place and the sorry sob too.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/2123144237991138/
Let's see if it works here


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> The worst feeling is knowing i told them last night at 9pm i would make the hour drive right that moment to make sure i didnt lose it and they assured me i could wait till today.  Feel like im going thru a break up....



That sucks. There will be another and it will be nicer. Bad Karma for the seller. Keep your eyes on the Cabe for another. I know we all love our bikes, but think of what good things you have in your life and the bike will seem minor. You are young. Life is full of disappointments, BUT there are always bright spots too. We are covered in snow and ice, so I can't ride. Go for a ride on your favourite bike ( I assume Texas is warmer/no snow/ice) and enjoy the day. Wish I could. We are in Covid lockdown in Winter. Dang it all!!


----------



## JChapoton (Dec 12, 2020)

pull yourself up and quit crying like a kid. Here are a few right now: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...311&_nkw=schwinn+cycle+truck+bicycle&_sacat=0
Such a common bike. Nothing to cry over.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 12, 2020)

Welcome to the World.
Some people are the best, and some people are the worst.
You just encountered some of the worst.
A great story by a good friend, comes to mind, when he was about to make a five hour drive to pick up a very desirable bike.
“If that bike isn’t there, when I get there, you’re going to the hospital!”


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 12, 2020)

I think most of us that have been in the hobby long enough have experienced this. I had it happen a couple months ago-just part of it I guess. There will be more Cycle Trucks! V/r Shawn


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

JChapoton said:


> pull yourself up and quit crying like a kid. Here are a few right now: https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...311&_nkw=schwinn+cycle+truck+bicycle&_sacat=0
> Such a common bike. Nothing to cry over.



Idk the op's situation/details but he Did say Original & from what you posted none of those bikes look original or at least not repainted. Of course he as to move on but don't be harsh guy.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Nashman said:


> That sucks. There will be another and it will be nicer. Bad Karma for the seller. Keep your eyes on the Cabe for another. I know we all love our bikes, but think of what good things you have in your life and the bike will seem minor. You are young. Life is full of disappointments, BUT there are always bright spots too. We are covered in snow and ice, so I can't ride. Go for a ride on your favourite bike ( I assume Texas is warmer/no snow/ice) and enjoy the day. Wish I could. We are in Covid lockdown in Winter. Dang it all!!



Im 40, but i guess thats young to some folks.  Haha. Been collecting since i was around middle school so ide say safely 30 years.  Only had this happen twice but this one hurt especially bad.  Gonna take some grieving time for this one.
I know they come up here occasionally but for a grand or more and this one was priced right, high still but it was semi-comfortable to afford.  I cant afford Cabe prices...


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Im 40, but i guess thats young to some folks.  Haha. Been collecting since i was around middle school so ide say safely 30 years.  Only had this happen twice but this one hurt especially bad.  Gonna take some grieving time for this one.
> I know they come up here occasionally but for a grand or more and this one was priced right, high still but it was semi-comfortable to afford.  I cant afford Cabe prices...



Exactly and most of these guys can't fathom that because they have a damn collection of already nice bicycles or 10 of the same ones. Especially if somebody is starting out dropping $150+ on a frame or $300+ on a bike isn't always doable or easy


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 12, 2020)

Just to show you that there are honest people out there. I answered an add for a 1972 Schwinn Pea Picker for 250. I said due to a snowy evening I would come get it the following morning. I showed up and there were people hanging around negotiating with the seller. He honored his word and I left with a beautiful OG Picker. He bought the bike at a garage sale for 25 so he didn’t feel too bad. That act of honesty is something that I will never forget.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Exactly and most of these guys can't fathom that because they have a damn collection of already nice bicycles or 10 of the same ones. Especially if somebody is starting out dropping $150+ on a frame or $300+ on a bike isn't always doable or easy



I know alot of the older fellas will not like this post because older guys are taught to not show emotion like my old man was but at the end of the day i dont have any other prewar/postwar bike friends so i just needed to get it off my chest with folks so i could get passed it and not fall into a pit.  I figured i would get some negative response from folks.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Call me bitter but it's got to the point I would rather build a custom bicycle vs see all these vintage as found bikes and restores because it's a constant reminder like the car world; PAY TO PLAY! Sometimes those who can easily pay to play don't give a damn about those who can't pay so much to play. I don't collect for resale value and I was surprised to see the thread of Pay It Forward for some nice items being offered. May be junk to most but an amazing gesture. Not saying personally there aren't helpful or great guys here but money does make some men.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

bikecrazy said:


> Just to show you that there are honest people out there. I answered an add for a 1972 Schwinn Pea Picker for 250. I said due to a snowy evening I would come get it the following morning. I showed up and there were people hanging around negotiating with the seller. He honored his word and I left with a beautiful OG Picker. He bought the bike at a garage sale for 25 so he didn’t feel too bad. That act of honesty is something that I will never forget.



Happy for ya man.  Ive never experienced that kinda kindness in the bike world.  Always had to fight tooth and nail for every bike i have.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Call me bitter but it's got to the point I would rather build a custom bicycle vs see all these vintage as found bikes and restores because it's a constant reminder like the car world; PAY TO PLAY! Sometimes those who can easily pay to play don't give a damn about those who can't pay so much to play. I don't collect for resale value and I was surprised to see the thread of Pay It Forward for some nice items being offered. May be junk to most but an amazing gesture. Not saying personally there aren't helpful or great guys here but money does make some men.



Ever since my late father got me into bikes in the late 80’s/early 90’s ive been diehard original paint/patina prewar/postwar bike lover.  I like looking at custom bikes but the soul and story of the original finish just makes my heart sing.  Something in my blood....my 61 vw bus is similar in finish.


----------



## HARPO (Dec 12, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Welcome to the World.
> Some people are the best, and some people are the worst.
> You just encountered some of the worst.
> A great story by a good friend, comes to mind, when he was about to make a five hour drive to pick up a very desirable bike.
> “If that bike isn’t there, when I get there, you’re going to the hospital!”




LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kreika (Dec 12, 2020)

They strung you along for a month. Then they tell you they’ll sell it to you, then magically sell it over night or in the AM.  Sounds like a troll!  Probably stringing along several people to get the highest dollar. I’ve learned if I don’t make solid contact and speak with them on the phone.....next bike. Hoping you find another one soon with no BS!


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Ever since my late father got me into bikes in the late 80’s/early 90’s ive been diehard original paint/patina prewar/postwar bike lover.  I like looking at custom bikes but the soul and story of the original finish just makes my heart sing.  Something in my blood....my 61 vw bus is similar in finish.



I understand that. I have guns I would never redo or reblue. 1904/5 Remington Model 8 in .30 (same type of gun that killed Bonnie & Clyde) but I have a 1915 Westinghouse 9130 Mosin Nagant that is wearing an Arch Angel kit and she's a Beautiful Sender ALL Day Every Day! Wouldn't any ol'original Remington touch her. Point being variety is the spice of life my man; Shake it up as we only get one life and no redos or continues. I am 36 so you're closer to my age if you can appreciate that


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

This year I have seen & heard of Schwinn guys buying Non Schwinn bikes Hint hint


----------



## rickyd (Dec 12, 2020)

I'd bet money they sold it to someone for more than you agreed to pay and used your communications as proof to entice the other buyer.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry Bro, I really hate people. You meet thousands of good people and then one comes along and undoes all of it. If at the least you should fell good that tomorrow when everybody wakes up your still a good person and that person will still be an a..hole


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> I know alot of the older fellas will not like this post because older guys are taught to not show emotion like my old man was but at the end of the day i dont have any other prewar/postwar bike friends so i just needed to get it off my chest with folks so i could get passed it and not fall into a pit.  I figured i would get some negative response from folks.



Real men do cry. They even eat quiche. I haven't eaten any for awhile...but....When you bare your soul/feelings be prepared for some "tough love" no matter where you vent. I think most folks here have been in your shoes and empathize/feel your pain.  The thing is no matter what reaction you get from listeners, you gotta get back on that horse ( or Cycle Truck) and move ahead.

As far as most of us old guys being Fat cats with deep pockets, that isn't the case always. Their are lots of elderly collectors on the Cabe that can't rub two dimes together. The ones that can afford the high end stuff, usually deserve it by having saved money they worked hard for, came into by luck or family, and that's just how life is. It takes hard work and time ( one or the other or both) to get there. Being resentful of what others can afford is a negative road. Money isn't happiness, it helps, but health is wealth, love and friendship. Look at how many people are rich in money or possessions and can't enjoy it. At the end of the day things we work hard to get are enjoyed more than easy pickins. The hobby is NOT about who has the nicest or most expensive bikes. Not in my mind anyway.

Have a great weekend, and lets hear SOME GOOD NEWS!!


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Sorry Bro, I really hate people. You meet thousands of good people and then one comes along and undoes all of it. If at the least you should fell good that tomorrow when everybody wakes up your still a good person and that person will still be an a..hole



 Yeah, there are turdbirds out there for sure, but lets ignore them and appreciate the good people. They do exist. ( many on The Cabe) It's not a good time to be negative, never is, but this is probably the worst time with Covid. ( I hate that word)  It's great to vent, I do myself often, I even promoted the idea yesterday. Do it and move on. Has anything good happened lately tacochris?


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

Dig this. Beautiful women and no masks!!!  Obscene!!!

(2) babes and bicycles *Over 18 to View, No Nudity* | The Lounge | Page 293 | The Classic and Antique Bicycle Exchange (thecabe.com)


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Dec 12, 2020)

My take away from your experience and this thread is that some people really do care about the feelings of others. The people that just don't get it, will never get the love you got here. I also believe in karma and am willing to bet something better is waiting out there that will make you glad it went down this way. Like the others I have missed stuff that made me sick, only to score something that made me forget all about the bad juju I went through. In other words screw the seller and buyer of that bike...


----------



## srfndoc (Dec 12, 2020)

I would be thankful you didn't lose any money (many people have) and move forward.  It's just a thing and eventually all our stuff will belong to the next caretaker.

I just purchased an item on the cabe and the seller sent it to me before I had sent payment (I had run out of checks and ordered more) without knowing me.  I sent the check a week later but that shows that there are still good people out there.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

srfndoc said:


> I would be thankful you didn't lose any money (many people have) and move forward.  It's just a thing and eventually all our stuff will belong to the next caretaker.
> 
> I just purchased an item on the cabe and the seller sent it to me before I had sent payment (I had run out of checks and ordered more) without knowing me.  I sent the check a week later but that shows that there are still good people out there.



LOVE GOOD NEWS!!& Good advice!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 12, 2020)

Another moral of this story might be that an early bird got the worm; and the night owl (10pm pickup!?) did not.


----------



## PLERR (Dec 12, 2020)

I know that pain. Another benefit of your loss is that you'll probably have a few folks joined in your search. FWIW, I'll keep an eye out for another interesting, original cycle truck for you. If I see something locally (western PA) I'll let you know.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 12, 2020)

I have to tell you ,one of the first bikes I ever bought was of a craigslist add,an elgin tank bike for a $100.00.he posted it late 11pm and when I saw it my heart started racing,it was at 4am so I say to early to call so I waited to 7am and called he said he would hold it for me till I got out of work,at 4pm.he said call me before you leave.i called him at 4 and he said do you know how many calls I have had for this bike,30 he said they offered him up to $500 for the bike ,but he said I gave my word to this guy ,he gets it. you see it wasn't about the money it was about him and his word,something most people don't care about in todays world!!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Another moral of this story might be that an early bird got the worm; and the night owl (10pm pickup!?) did not.



Actually not the case in this situation because they messaged me at 8pm and i messaged back within 5 min and asked it i could come then and they said they were at a concert and i couldnt come till tomorrow(today).  I asked what would be a good time and they said afternoon so i waited.  All the while they sold it to someone else this morning after telling me it was mine and even setting a time.
I was on this one from day one so its just evil heartless people who strung me along.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Real men do cry. They even eat quiche. I haven't eaten any for awhile...but....When you bare your soul/feelings be prepared for some "tough love" no matter where you vent. I think most folks here have been in your shoes and empathize/feel your pain.  The thing is no matter what reaction you get from listeners, you gotta get back on that horse ( or Cycle Truck) and move ahead.
> 
> As far as most of us old guys being Fat cats with deep pockets, that isn't the case always. Their are lots of elderly collectors on the Cabe that can't rub two dimes together. The ones that can afford the high end stuff, usually deserve it by having saved money they worked hard for, came into by luck or family, and that's just how life is. It takes hard work and time ( one or the other or both) to get there. Being resentful of what others can afford is a negative road. Money isn't happiness, it helps, but health is wealth, love and friendship. Look at how many people are rich in money or possessions and can't enjoy it. At the end of the day things we work hard to get are enjoyed more than easy pickins. The hobby is NOT about who has the nicest or most expensive bikes. Not in my mind anyway.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and lets hear SOME GOOD NEWS!!



Im actually not negative at all, just really heartbroken and needed to vent so i could get it off my chest to folks who might understand.  I dont have anything against the money thing at all, i think its great some folks are blessed in that department cause im sure thats earned.  This wasnt about money for me, just got strung up by some heartless people over something that meant way too much to me.  Just gotta go back to being emotionless about this stuff. I got severely attached and excited and thats my fault.  I forgot to factor in evil people.


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 12, 2020)

I've been there (well not over a cycle truck!) but you really need to step back and get grip on what really matters (spoiler alert: it has nothing to do with getting a cycle truck).  Seriously watch this, it could change your life. I've bumped it up to start at the the part relevant to your situation, listen till 14:22.




Now if this was over a Colson Commander that would be a different story.


----------



## stezell (Dec 12, 2020)

Sorry to hear that Chris, but as they say things happen for a reason. The way I look at it is if I can't afford it I just don't get it man. There are good people out there you can't let this keep you from doing what you like to do. As they say what comes around goes around, sometimes it takes a while, lol! I'm an older guy and yes I do cry and I don't care what anyone thinks about it. 

V/r,
Sean


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Dec 12, 2020)

Feelin' your burn......had it happen to me a few times on ebay-a buy now item-paid for it and a few minutes later they refunded my money because someone offered more. Yeah- i was pissed-but had to move on-always another out there-sometimes a better item!


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

It's happen to most of us!, It'll hurt for a while but just be glad you didn't loose money or make a long drive, This could be a whole thread and I got a couple of "HORRIFIC" stories but I'll just get mad/sad typing about them


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

Bet it'll be up for sale here eventually; Especially if you have the serials; unless somebody didn't already have 1. Not me. Not yet anyways.


----------



## catfish (Dec 12, 2020)

mr.cycleplane said:


> Feelin' your burn......had it happen to me a few times on ebay-a buy now item-paid for it and a few minutes later they refunded my money because someone offered more. Yeah- i was pissed-but had to move on-always another out there-sometimes a better item!




Haven't had this happen in a while, but it use to be a regular thing.... Buy something on ebay. Pay. And within a day or so, the seller claims the item was lost or damaged....

Even worse is finding out a few weeks later who bought it out from under you.


----------



## Superman1984 (Dec 12, 2020)

catfish said:


> Haven't had this happen in a while, but it use to be a regular thing.... Buy something on ebay. Pay. And within a day or so, the seller claims the item was lost or damaged....
> 
> Even worse is finding out a few weeks later who bought it out from under you.



I would pissed at both the seller and buyer. That would be the point those 2 people could go "Fry" their selves. Ebay shouldn't allow it; Especially once the bidding is done or they accept the offer. It's supposed to be locked in as a legal binding contract. At least pull the ebay account selling


----------



## piercer_99 (Dec 12, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> I would pissed at both the seller and buyer. That would be the point those 2 people could go "Fry" their selves. Ebay shouldn't allow it; Especially once the bidding is done or they accept the offer. It's supposed to be locked in as a legal binding contract. At least pull the ebay account selling



you have a lot to learn about ebay.

as long as they get money, they don't care.

their rules are only convenient for them.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

That didn't last long!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> That didn't last long!
> View attachment 1318185



What, didnt last long


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2020)

This is a cut throat hobby.Always has been in the 40 years I have been in it.Keep plugging away.Things even out and you will get used to being screwed and screwing others if you can get an edge on a deal.It sounds cruel but there are no rules,only a variety of players.


----------



## Balloonoob (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't buy on ebay. I buy from cabers. Haven't gotten burned yet. Nearly everyone I've done business with here has been 100‰ genuine and honest. So I try to be genuine and honest with everyone as well. I'm not surprised at all of the level of generosity shown in the “pay it forward” thread. I've experienced it myself and try to share the old bike love with others myself when I can. I've done a bit of venting myself... sometimes it sure helps you feel better. I've gotten my share of “wow“ responses from my eccentric posts.  But I try and be honest and respectful to others. There are very few people here that are showing off. Everyone is looking for the same amazing rare bikes and when they can get them they share their excitement with other enthusiasts who share their interests. Who would you like to make a great deal to on a rare bike if you had something very special? The person who has the most money, or someone you know who is passionate about these old machines, that is genuine and respectful. Stay in the hobby long enough and you will find that you are the old guy with knowledge and cool toys. And we will have learned plenty about how to carry ourselves, how to do business, and how to keep the hobby alive from some of the greatest people on earth. Chris I certainly hope that you find a nice cycle truck within your budget. I'm sure you will. Hang in there.


----------



## JLF (Dec 12, 2020)

Oh man, sorry.  Just be thankful it was only a bike and your not married to this person.  I’m sure she treats everyone in her life the same way.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

tacochris said:


> What, didnt last long



Oh, there were a couple of Political comments, I responded and tried to keep middle of the road and as I was posting the Zipit emoji they got deleted.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 12, 2020)

vincev said:


> This is a cut throat hobby.Always has been in the 40 years I have been in it.Keep plugging away.Things even out and you will get used to being screwed and screwing others if you can get an edge on a deal.It sounds cruel but there are no rules,only a variety of players.



Vince, I don't think screwing others needs to be part of the equation. But to each their own. I dare quote the "GOLDEN RULE" ( I'm not really religious) as to "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Basically means if you are a turdbird, you will be shat on at some point and you deserve it. TREAT others how you want to be treated. That's what I taught my kids, and what I live by. Clear conscience. It works.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

Most live by the golden rule and it's about the bikes but unfortunately for some it's all about the $$


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 12, 2020)

mrg said:


> Oh, there were a couple of Political comments, I responded and tried to keep middle of the road and as I was posting the Zipit emoji they got deleted.



That why Superman suspended now?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

Thanks for everyones comments and taking the time out of your day to hear me out and just let me vent.  My post was intended as just that, therapy and closure so i could get past it somehow.  When I typed the thread i was proper crushed i’ll tell ya and im still busted but now im just “whatever” at this point.  I reported every single ad she had posted as well as reported her as a seller and will do so from now on anytime i see her post anything probably until I die.  Lol
Im normally the one giving things away to the local old bike crowd and selling things cheap to those i know are genuine and will love it so maybe something nice will happen to me some day in that respect but im not holding my breath.  Haha.  Been collecting for 30 years or so and have been searching out an original cycle truck i can afford for just about all 30 of em.  Almost made it happen but such is life I suppose.
Hope everyone has a blessed evening and go out and give your old bike a pat for me.


----------



## mrg (Dec 12, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> That why Superman suspended now?



Wow, the comeback comment must have been really political to warrant a cabe timeout.


----------



## vincev (Dec 12, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Vince, I don't think screwing others needs to be part of the equation. But to each their own. I dare quote the "GOLDEN RULE" ( I'm not really religious) as to "do unto others as you would have them do unto you". Basically means if you are a turdbird, you will be shat on at some point and you deserve it. TREAT others how you want to be treated. That's what I taught my kids, and what I live by. Clear conscience. It works.



 I dont screw people for the sake of a bike but I know some on the Cabe that will do anything possible to get an adge Nobody on this site will admit to doing underhanded things to get a bike but believe me,they are here.I dont need any bikes.40 years of collecting means I have or had all the bikes I like.Sorry if you thought I was referring to myself.The guys at the shows know I am there now days to BS with old friends,not screw over anybody


----------



## the tinker (Dec 12, 2020)

deleted


----------



## tacochris (Dec 12, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Hey , you win some and some slip away. I picked up a really nice one this week, Out of The Blue, and that's how it happens in this hobby. I've missed many, by moments and then something really nice will get tossed in my lap.  Like Vincev, I'm old and can say for a fact, it's only a hobby.  I thank God every single day for what I have, not what I've missed.  Hey, I'm thankful I wake up each morning and when I croak, those who snooze will lose. My wife [somebody take her, please. . . ]   View attachment 1318424this his her, she used to be beautiful.
> 
> will get a 30 yard dumpster. In this hobby, like everything else, you have to be fast. I'm not saying dishonest, just Johnny on the spot. Me and Vince [Vincev] always spend time at swaps shooting the sh*t with each other. And do we have the stories! Make the hobby fun. Old bikes are still all over the place, and they're cheap compared to antique Volkswagens. [Just ask Vince]



I appreciate that its only a hobby to some, trust me i do.  This is far more than a hobby for me and has been since day one and my wife and son do it too and go digging and searching with me.  I was born with a few medical conditions i dont talk about and this is a release and a great source of joy for me and gets me thru alot of the harder times in my condition.  My bikes are part of my family and i have emotional connections with every single one and love them all to a certain degree.  Long after people have stopped collecting or started a new hobby, i will still be doing this most likely till my last breath on this planet.  This stuff means the absolute world to me....which is why getting janked out of this one hurt so much.  
....but i do appreciate that some folks dont take it too seriously.


----------



## OZ1972 (Dec 12, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss , i deal with a guy that gives me the run around all the time , excuse after excuse all the time from him , my phone is broke , been busy etc. , i feel your pain , try to hang in there , happy holidays my friend


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2020)

The bike hobby is a hobby of "ya win some,ya lose some".There will always be collectors with more money buying bikes for more than I want to spend but thats the nature of the beast. If you let any hobby stress you out that badly its not a hobby.It is a stressor..  I enjoy all aspects of bike collecting.I enjoy the shows,the sellers,working an occasional parts deal,buying an occasional bike,finding other collectables at a show,stopping for food afterward,etc.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 13, 2020)

And there's people who overspend to try to be cool not even having a clue what there buying but to say look at me! Then once they realize how dumb they are they try to sell them for outrageous prices that we all just laugh at!! Different strokes for different folks I guess.... either makes bikes unobtainable or what we have goes up in value or both! Had a'39 CT that I sold to a friend who doesn't really want it now, original paint, nice bike that I might be able to get back for a reasonable price! PM me if you're interested and might be able to work something out for you! Everyone else, it's NOT for sale so don't try and snake the taco! Just trying to pay it forward if I can.... Dave


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Dec 13, 2020)

Way to be BFG!


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 13, 2020)

chalk it up to 2020....

2021 will be better


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 13, 2020)

I know this sounds simplistic and crazy but as my late grandmother always said things happen for a reason. 
One thing that's always fascinated me is the value of things, and much of that is being at the right place at the right time.
My wife and I have some old cars, and in 1968 if I could have ordered one it would have been a red AMX, 390 V8, 4 speed, black leather. I know that's not everyone's cup of tea...but I would have had to have it (didn't have the $ back then.
A few years ago I'm browsing Ebay and there's an immaculate one...and it was only like 2 hours away. I called the seller, and I started bidding on it. 
The way seller got it was weird as can be. He and his brother go to pick up a Mustang he heard about. They get there and it's in terrible shape. They happen to see this AMX not far away in a basement...garage door open. They walk over, "this old guy was there, we asked, he said wife wanted it gone". Seller also told me he said since he had an empty car trailer with him, he asked how much? Old guy said "I don't know...$1,800?". (Now me...I would have fainted).
Anyway, the seller buys it, and "the old guy loaded his truck with new in box parts" as well he accumulated.
So I'm bidding Ebay...it's now up to like $28K...I won't be outbid. One day left and it's gone!!!!! What tha'?!? flip???
So I call the seller...where's the car?!?
He said that morning a brand new Corvette pulls into his drive. Guy gets out with a brief case. Says he wanted the car...case is filled with $100 bills. He says tell me when to stop so you'll take it off Ebay!
Seller didn't say what he sold it for, but "here's a guy with cash". He said guy had a moving service pick the car up.
Then...I think about grandma! Suppose I had it, right now. How often would I drive it? Did I really need it?, etc.
I do have a factory poster of one though! [emoji38]




Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> I don't buy on ebay. I buy from cabers. Haven't gotten burned yet. Nearly everyone I've done business with here has been 100‰ genuine and honest. So I try to be genuine and honest with everyone as well. I'm not surprised at all of the level of generosity shown in the “pay it forward” thread. I've experienced it myself and try to share the old bike love with others myself when I can. I've done a bit of venting myself... sometimes it sure helps you feel better. I've gotten my share of “wow“ responses from my eccentric posts.  But I try and be honest and respectful to others. There are very few people here that are showing off. Everyone is looking for the same amazing rare bikes and when they can get them they share their excitement with other enthusiasts who share their interests. Who would you like to make a great deal to on a rare bike if you had something very special? The person who has the most money, or someone you know who is passionate about these old machines, that is genuine and respectful. Stay in the hobby long enough and you will find that you are the old guy with knowledge and cool toys. And we will have learned plenty about how to carry ourselves, how to do business, and how to keep the hobby alive from some of the greatest people on earth. Chris I certainly hope that you find a nice cycle truck within your budget. I'm sure you will. Hang in there.



Well said.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 13, 2020)

I screw around too much, so this post is serious. We have, and had Cabers that just disappear. Later we find out they had cancer and died. These were guys that posted every single week, and if anyone knew about it, they didn't share it with any of us. We  have Cabers that are serving in the military. [God knows where] I know one guy [seen him at a swap this fall, with his red-tipped cane] He's blind. He's into old Monarks. I've sold him parts. He rides a bike and rolls fenders. For the life of me, I not only don't know how he does it, but how he has the courage to do it. We have members that are confined to wheel chairs, lost their wives, kids; suffered real loss and real pain. Losing out on a material thing, like a bicycle is nothing. Let it piss you off for a moment. Then, forget about it.


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I screw around too much, so this post is serious. We have, and had Cabers that just disappear. Later we find out they had cancer and died. These were guys that posted every single week, and if anyone knew about it, they didn't share it with any of us. We  have Cabers that are serving in the military. [God knows where] I know one guy [seen him at a swap this fall, with his red-tipped cane] He's blind. He's into old Monarks. I've sold him parts. He rides a bike and rolls fenders. For the life of me, I not only don't know how he does it, but how he has the courage to do it. We have members that are confined to wheel chairs, lost their wives, kids; suffered real loss and real pain. Losing out on a material thing, like a bicycle is nothing. Let it piss you off for a moment. Then, forget about it.



well said Tinker.I can fully agree after the last 4 months.Hope to see you guys this spring.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 13, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I screw around too much, so this post is serious. We have, and had Cabers that just disappear. Later we find out they had cancer and died. These were guys that posted every single week, and if anyone knew about it, they didn't share it with any of us. We  have Cabers that are serving in the military. [God knows where] I know one guy [seen him at a swap this fall, with his red-tipped cane] He's blind. He's into old Monarks. I've sold him parts. He rides a bike and rolls fenders. For the life of me, I not only don't know how he does it, but how he has the courage to do it. We have members that are confined to wheel chairs, lost their wives, kids; suffered real loss and real pain. Losing out on a material thing, like a bicycle is nothing. Let it piss you off for a moment. Then, forget about it.



Very well put. Thanks.


----------



## Rusthound (Dec 13, 2020)

I"ve been at this for over 50 years. All I will says is that this type of thing didn't happen much pre internet days. 






































I've


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

the tinker said:


> I screw around too much, so this post is serious. We have, and had Cabers that just disappear. Later we find out they had cancer and died. These were guys that posted every single week, and if anyone knew about it, they didn't share it with any of us. We  have Cabers that are serving in the military. [God knows where] I know one guy [seen him at a swap this fall, with his red-tipped cane] He's blind. He's into old Monarks. I've sold him parts. He rides a bike and rolls fenders. For the life of me, I not only don't know how he does it, but how he has the courage to do it. We have members that are confined to wheel chairs, lost their wives, kids; suffered real loss and real pain. Losing out on a material thing, like a bicycle is nothing. Let it piss you off for a moment. Then, forget about it.



I dont talk about my life issues much because, simply, the world doesnt care about men or mens health so Ive learned to just keep it locked up.  So I will make this the one and only time to speak about it to kinda express what Im dealing with:
My family suffers from a rare hereditary condition that causes our bodies to produce extremely low serotonin levels which may sound like nothing to most folks, but imagine if you will, the lowest point you have had in your life emotionally, now imagine fighting that same feeling off daily, monthly, yearly without fail.  My birth mother committed suicide in 2016 because of it, my sister has already had a voluntary stay in the mental institution because of it and I am at the point in my life where its starting to progress to severity as it has in my family line so far.  I am fighting the medication thing because I dont wanna be turned into a mental vegetable and I have an 8 year old son to be strong for.  On top of that, my wife was diagnosed with a rare heart condition as a child and has progressed to the point where she cant work and cant be alone for fear one attack is going to send her to heaven which is a very real possibility at this point.
I said all this to make a point, not for pity or any of that nonsense because this is my own issue and no one elses.  I said all that to say, these bikes are far more than a hobby for me.  It may seem like metal and rust to some folks but for me its medicine, its a serotonin boost I rarely get, its a connection to my father who was my hero before he passed.  People call me crazy all the time, "its just a bike" they say...."don't take it too seriously"  and I get why they say that because to them, its just a bike.  ....for me, its a happy place and a mental break.  All of my bikes are family and I treat them as such.  It was my fault for trusting that lady but its hard to fight a trusting spirit even though I know better.  It was my fault for letting myself fall in love with that bike and I accept that at this point.
Thanks for reading....


EDIT: This post was probably a bit too much on the side of personal information but even though I feel a tad too "open", i still felt it was necessary to explain why i felt the way I did.


----------



## old hotrod (Dec 14, 2020)

It helps us understand...we all walk different paths, we all carry different burdens...before you explained, my response would have been much different. Hopefully you will find some peace over this bike and a better one comes along. The people selling the bike were pretty shady and so was the other buyer so maybe they did you a favor...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## spitshineschwinn (Dec 14, 2020)

Never had it happen on a bike, but: many years ago I cut an old lady's grass just up the street from me. I can't say why I did it, I was cutting it at a bargain price so it wasn't the money. It was also 2 acres, so it took awhile with my Sears 12 horse. Shortly after I started cutting it I noticed a very nice old glider swing in the overgrown area of her property. I asked her about buying it, and her response was that she could never sell it, it held too much sentimental value for her. I rocked on cutting her grass for about 2 more years, and then I suddenly realized the swing was gone. I asked her about it and she told me she had sold it! I never cut her grass again after that day. Her daughter called me about two weeks after that to let me know her mom's grass was pretty high and that I was overdue to come and cut it. I told her about her mom selling the glider out from under me, and suggested she ask whoever had bought it to come and cut her grass.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

old hotrod said:


> It helps us understand...we all walk different paths, we all carry different burdens...before you explained, my response would have been much different. Hopefully you will find some peace over this bike and a better one comes along. The people selling the bike were pretty shady and so was the other buyer so maybe they did you a favor...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Thanks dude...
It took me all weekend to work my way out of the funk it put me in and Im still not really over it, just pushed it down inside enough that i can pretend it didnt happen.  Lol
Shoot, I wish I wasnt like this trust me....I envy the guys who see things as things and can switch on a dime like its nothing.  Just isnt like that for me...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 14, 2020)

I usually resort to humor, when things get me down.
Laughter is the best medicine.
The best part of this thread for me, was the line from @BFGforme.
“Don’t Snake the Taco!”
Wasn’t that a Peter Gabriel song?


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> I usually resort to humor, when things get me down.
> Laughter is the best medicine.
> The best part of this thread for me, was the line from @BFGforme.
> “Don’t Snake the Taco!”
> Wasn’t that a Peter Gabriel song?



Humor is actually the very way I make it thru in almost all cases.  Despite the running issue, my family are all jokesters and generally pretty hilarious in public.  Its all a show to cover up real issues but hell, it works.


----------



## bikesnbuses (Dec 14, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> Try being 5 minutes from the guys house after making an 1 & 1/2 hour trip 1 way



Ive had THAT done to ME before.. It makes me gunshy about travelling far for something while they still have the ad up..
ALSO had people say they were interested in something common non bike and NOT seem too interested THEN start heading to my house later that say WITHOUT saying/telling me then be tweaked when they say"Im at exit 3,whats the address?" and I had just sold it to someone local who said"I ll be there in 10 minutes"..   >>OBVIOUSLY not the case here though..That really stinks man..Im sorry to hear it..


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

bikesnbuses said:


> Ive had THAT done to ME before.. It makes me gunshy about travelling far for something while they still have the ad up..
> ALSO had people say they were interested in something common non bike and NOT seem too interested THEN start heading to my house later that say WITHOUT saying/telling me then be tweaked when they say"Im at exit 3,whats the address?" and I had just sold it to someone local who said"I ll be there in 10 minutes"..   >>OBVIOUSLY not the case here though..That really stinks man..Im sorry to hear it..



Unrelated story but kinda fits the flow:
My buddy (who normally never falls for this stuff) drove 3.5 hours with a trailer to pick up a "barnfind" Zwitter one time only to realize the address they sent him to was fake and they took his deposit.  He called me from the driveway of the house at night and I had to break the news to him that the picture they used was a common repost scam of someone else's car.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 14, 2020)

If anyone wants to try to make this happen for taco, as I'm thinking he can't quite afford this himself you can PM me and I'll talk to Vince to see if we can make this happen, I know the CT is responsible priced and just what he's looking for! All it will take is a few of us..... PM and let me know! Dave and merry Christmas


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> If anyone wants to try to make this happen for taco, as I'm thinking he can't quite afford this himself you can PM me and I'll talk to Vince to see if we can make this happen, I know the CT is responsible priced and just what he's looking for! All it will take is a few of us..... PM and let me know! Dave and merry Christmas



awww heck man....man you guys dont have to do that!  I dont wanna feel like a burden to folks or anything.  ....but man I swear I appreciate you even suggesting that.  Thats mighty kind of you to even think of that.  I guess that's the silver lining of a bad situation is seeing kind folks who give a darn when they dont have to.


----------



## BFGforme (Dec 14, 2020)

No promises.... shall see what happens, it is that time of year, a horrible year!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> No promises.... shall see what happens, it is that time of year, a horrible year!



I would tend to agree....it hasnt been that great of a year for me and alot of other folks.  
Well the thought alone was a killer gesture and I appreciate the kindness.


----------



## the tinker (Dec 14, 2020)

Gosh. . . Tacho. . . I'm sorry. Not easy for old tinker to apologize for putting his foot in his mouth, but I am truly sorry. Some folks seem to have the world on their string, like the song goes, but all of us will get our turn at pain and heartache, except those that die quickly and young. They're free of a lifetime of mistakes and heartache.  Glad you're feeling better. One other thing though. . . As long as Chris here is feeling a little better, and he doesn't want to be a burden on anyone. . . there's this green Phantom for sale, and tinker really wants it. . . really bad, maybe you  guys could. . . buy it for me?  I mean, I'm feeling a little blue today, being Monday and all, this cervasa bug thing and the wife. . .and we lost the farm and. . .


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Gosh. . . Tacho. . . I'm sorry. Not easy for old tinker to apologize for putting his foot in his mouth, but I am truly sorry. Some folks seem to have the world on their string, like the song goes, but all of us will get our turn at pain and heartache, except those that die quickly and young. They're free of a lifetime of mistakes and heartache.  Glad you're feeling better. One other thing though. . . As long as Chris here is feeling a little better, and he doesn't want to be a burden on anyone. . . there's this green Phantom for sale, and tinker really wants it. . . really bad, maybe you  guys could. . . buy it for me?



Lol No need for the Tinker to apologize man....
I do hope you can find a way to get that phantom though and if I could help ya get it I would. Ive helped a few local guys land their dream bikes and its a wonderful feeling to be able to do that for someone when ya can.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 14, 2020)

There are cycle trucks on Ebay from sellers with great feedback. Is it a cycle bike you want or THAT particular cycle truck you didn't get?
Funny story, maybe 10 years ago my wife and I took a couple friends to visit an automotive restoration facility I had read about a few hours away. This place was cleaner inside than most houses I've seen.
As I walked around with the owner he explained how the car is disassembled to the last bolt. After a rotisserie frame restoration each piece is cleaned and it's rebuilt, retored back like the factory did.
I had two cars I needed restoration and asked a price, saying "of course you'd have to see them first"...guy said "heck no...I can tell you the price right now! $60,000 each."
As I was getting over that [emoji848] I'm standing outside with owner when this rollback pulls up, a '55 Chevy pickup truck on back that looked to be in fair condition. We walk over...driver gets out. The owner said "Is there something in the DNA of that truck that makes you want to restore it?"
I could see the wheels spinning in the guys head. Owner continues "Because you know there are lots of really nice 1955 Chevy trucks available for sale for about half of my restoration price".
Guy thought a minute and drove off.View attachment 1319896


View attachment 1319897

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 14, 2020)

.



Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 14, 2020)

.



Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> .View attachment 1319906
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



I do appreciate the time you took to post those Ebay ads and thank you for responding.  Unfortunatly no normal person can afford to pay 1800-2000 grand for one of those and while I do work at a bank, im nowhere near the vault.  Lol. Those are more for the over-the-rainbow buyers with more money than time.  
Dont take what i said as rude though because i meant it more as honest jest and a playful way to say im not rolling in dough. 
The one i was after wasnt cheap, but it wasnt the inflated market you see on Ebay.


----------



## Retro Flutter (Dec 14, 2020)

Had something similar happen a couple months ago. It's frustrating when the seller flakes or sells to someone else, when it was promised to you.

 Friend and I were talking to a guy that was a 2.5hr drive away, he said he was getting out of bikes and letting stuff go cheap/bulk pricing. Were all excited and whatnot, said we'd be coming down to meet him. (he had a ton of them, straight bars, lightweights, middleweights. muscle bikes and tons of parts). After a 2.5hr drive we arrive to the town to say "We're here", the guy then messages us back and says "Sorry I'm busy shooting a music video today, maybe another time."  He said this at 4pm...he had all day to message us back to say he wouldn't be available. He knew we were coming a fair distance the day before. Like it was a totally wasted trip. You'd think the guy would've known he'd be "busy" the day we were coming, doing his music video and say that the day wasn't a good day to go. I mean, you schedule that kind of stuff...it just doesn't happen out of the blue. It was frustrating.


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 14, 2020)

Never take a ride without having his home address. Then you can wait on his porch for him.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 14, 2020)

Retro Flutter said:


> Had something similar happen a couple months ago. It's frustrating when the seller flakes or sells to someone else, when it was promised to you.
> 
> Friend and I were talking to a guy that was a 2.5hr drive away, he said he was getting out of bikes and letting stuff go cheap/bulk pricing. Were all excited and whatnot, said we'd be coming down to meet him. (he had a ton of them, straight bars, lightweights, middleweights. muscle bikes and tons of parts). After a 2.5hr drive we arrive to the town to say "We're here", the guy then messages us back and says "Sorry I'm busy shooting a music video today, maybe another time."  He said this at 4pm...he had all day to message us back to say he wouldn't be available. He knew we were coming a fair distance the day before. Like it was a totally wasted trip. You'd think the guy would've known he'd be "busy" the day we were coming, doing his music video and say that the day wasn't a good day to go. I mean, you schedule that kind of stuff...it just doesn't happen out of the blue. It was frustrating.



O dude no.  No way....i would have flipped my mind.  If i make a 2.5 hour drive, im taking your soul back with me, especially as much work as it is to pack my wife and 8 year old in for a 2.5 hour trip MUCH LESS convince them to go in the first place.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Dec 14, 2020)

tacochris said:


> All of my bikes are family and I treat them as such.



I feel the same way


----------



## Nashman (Dec 14, 2020)

I think most people can relate to depression at some point of their lives. I have and I do. It's a very real condition. Sorry to hear you are inflicted with it in such a severe way tacochris. This pandemic has affected many people in negative ways that were never expected to develop such depression, anxiety, and loss of control over their lives.
 A bicycle or object is important ( I buy a ton on stuff because I'm a collector/ but part of it is to fend off depression) but not as important as life and health, friendship and Family. Make a list. What makes you happy and what is important in your life. It should be people and experiences not bicycles or guitars, cars or toys, which is what I buy when I get down. But I know it's just "stuff" and not all that important in the BIG picture. My Kids, my health, my relationships with friends, my G.F., dog Woody, and Family are WAY more important.

Focus on people more than things and you'll be fine.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 15, 2020)

I understand and certainly no offense taken. 
I guess to word it a different way is sometimes things can be free...but then in the end can cost more than buying the same thing in better condition. 
I have no clue how much a cycle truck is worth. 
Who knows, sometimes things can be a "blessing in disguise". 

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I think most people can relate to depression at some point of their lives. I have and I do. It's a very real condition. Sorry to hear you are inflicted with it in such a severe way tacochris. This pandemic has affected many people in negative ways that were never expected to develop such depression, anxiety, and loss of control over their lives.
> A bicycle or object is important ( I buy a ton on stuff because I'm a collector/ but part of it is to fend off depression) but not as important as life and health, friendship and Family. Make a list. What makes you happy and what is important in your life. It should be people and experiences not bicycles or guitars, cars or toys, which is what I buy when I get down. But I know it's just "stuff" and not all that important in the BIG picture. My Kids, my health, my relationships with friends, my G.F., dog Woody, and Family are WAY more important.
> 
> Focus on people more than things and you'll be fine.



I didnt mean for the thread to become a focus on my medical issues but since we're in that space I will lay it out a little better since I know most of the world is fairly unaware of the condition.
My sister and myself (and my mom before her suicide) all suffer from a condition called Severe Dysthymia coupled with severe anxiety (which actually is a result of the other).  Its something Ive had since I was a kid in my adopted family and my mom tried all she could to help and would call them my "black cloud days".  Being raised in an old school southern Baptist family, my family, siblings and peers assumed that I was depressed because I wasnt close enough to God or that I wasnt focusing on blessings and that it was all a matter of my mind and it was my fault that I was the way i was.  My adopted parents had a very "suck it up" mentality so that coupled with the church thing basically made me feel like a freak my entire childhood.  I would think constantly "whats wrong with me, why cant I be happy like other kids who are just blissfully elated for everything.  God must be upset with me because I cant be that way....this is all my fault and its something Im not doing"  Spending days on end, even in grade school wondering what the hell is wrong with you is no way to spend a childhood.
Flash forward to age 27 and I finally got to meet my birth sister after all those years of being apart and not even knowing her name.  Long story short the more time we spent together, the more it became apparent we were exactly alike, down to the severe depression and suicidal thoughts and dark days.  After she realized this she let me know that I wasnt a freak and that mom and her side of the family had what is called Severe Dysthemia which is basically mild to severe clinical depression that is due to your body and your chemical makeup and its entirely hereditary in nature.  Needless to say, after 27 years of feeling like a freak and being told it was my fault I was feeling like I was, I finally realized I wasnt the problem at all and it wasnt my fault.  It has bred acceptance in my heart and soul and now I spend my days combatting it now that I can see the issue.
I say all that to say, my issues are often confused with what I call situational depression (breakups, loss of job, covid 19) which is all fixed when said issue goes away.  Sadly this is forever and my mom has already lost the battle and I am dead set on never giving up and keeping my sister above ground.
I hope this helps bring awareness to this issue and I really want to stress that I keep it well hidden and will appear normal to just about anyone and dont want to make people think Im a freak.  
The bike thing is a coping mechanism for me and something Ive used and loved since my pre-teen years and its 10 times better than psychoactive drugs.  One of the best drugs for this issue is keeping my hands busy and bikes/vws are that for me.
Thanks for reading and sorry it was so long.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 15, 2020)

To lighten the mood a little now that ive revealed WAY too much about myself...Lol  
Go check out the new tech article I put in The Workshop on my seat-post removal technique.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 15, 2020)

To me I congratulate you Chris for your candor and keeping busy with bikes sounds like a great way of dealing with low serotonin. Maybe there are some natural things which would help as well.
There are so many aspects of bikes, collecting, repair, etc. Curious if you've thought about maybe making your own cycle truck bike (doesn't seem that difficult). 
There are inexpensive bikes (Goodwill or thrift stores), actually free (our local dumpster site recently had two almost new someone tossed)...maybe repair and sell, or here at Christmas give to an underprivileged child?
I'm just tossing out ideas. 
One thing is for sure...sounds like you're a normal nice fellow. Mentally ill people are like alcoholics..."I'm not an alcoholic", so you're normal. Don't let people think you're crazy for the bikes, otherwise every CABE member is crazy! [emoji6]
You're certainly not alone. My guess is all families have various problems. My brother and I were severely abused, he became an alcoholic. 
Like you, I'd rather stay busy working on bikes and things.
We didn't ask to be abused, just like you can't help a hereditary chemical imbalance. 
Take care...you and family MERRY Christmas!

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 15, 2020)

I understand how you feel, I've had that happen to me several times as well. It's a drag, sometimes hard to get over especiallywhenthe seller pulls a number! Hang in there man, things tend to even out one way or another. Here's a story that was also hard to get over. Back in 1998, I received a call from an elderly lady saying she wanted to sell her late son's Schwinn Green Panther.  Though she did not say what she wanted for the bike she said just for me to head over to discuss it, so I drove about 45 minutes to see it. I melted when she walked it out of her shed. It was covered in thick dust, but in nice condition. The lady told me they bought it new for her son at 13 yrs old, he rode it a while using it for his paper route, then bought a motorcycle. He parked the bike until he was drafted to Vietnam and unfortunately passed away a few days after landing in Vietnam. His mom later moved here to New Mexico from Kansas and listed the bike many years later. Bike was stored away some 40+ yrs. I loved it when I saw it but she shocked me by wanting $500. She said someone in Florida had offered to buy it for $500. I only had $200 on me but offered to get the rest of the $ but it in 2 days when I got paid. She said ok. I offered to give her the $200 as a deposit and she keeps the bike there until I return with the rest on Friday, but she declined said it wasn't necessary.  I left with my $ feeling anxious not trusting the situation. Sure enough i get home and start husseling more money  with the intent to go right back to buy it.   I get a phone call about 30 minutes after getting home from the lady informing me she sold the bike. I was torked, pissed off that she didn't keep her word. She didn't apologize for not keeping her end of the agreement. A couple months later my hard copy of the CABE came in the mail, only to find the bike featured on the cover with the story. Not sure who ended up with this bike, maybe the person in Florida?  Anyhow vowed from there on (if possible) to seize every presentable opportunity you get. Lesson learned-- Always pursue the deal quickly, have enough $ on hand, negotiate carefully not to offend. Attached is s pic of the cover of the CABE featuring the bike and the story. Kept the newsletter all these yrs.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 16, 2020)

Yes I had a good friend who ran a business a few blocks from mine who one day showed me his 1949 Christmas present he still had, a Schwinn black panther he kept in a closet.
My understanding is that's the first year and they didn't make many. I offered to buy it but he said he promised it to his son who was in prison..."one day when he's paroled".
This was in the early 80s, we never discussed a price, I would have paid a lot it was in great condition. 
I kept asking about it occasionally, his son was in for life. Then his wife passed. After that he gave up, lost interest in everything. He lost his business, home, etc. The city bulldozed the building, hauled everything to the landfill.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Yes I had a good friend who ran a business a few blocks from mine who one day showed me his 1949 Christmas present he still had, a Schwinn black panther he kept in a closet.
> My understanding is that's the first year and they didn't make many. I offered to buy it but he said he promised it to his son who was in prison..."one day when he's paroled".
> This was in the early 80s, we never discussed a price, I would have paid a lot it was in great condition.
> I kept asking about it occasionally, his son was in for life. Then his wife passed. After that he gave up, lost interest in everything. He lost his business, home, etc. The city bulldozed the building, hauled everything to the landfill.
> ...



Sad story. So the bike was bulldozed with the house/landfill? Pity.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Sad story. So the bike was bulldozed with the house/landfill? Pity.



His house was sold, it was in a nice neighborhood. His business was downtown a few blocks away. In the 80s the city decided to demolish those historic old buildings. His building was where he kept the bike and he stopped paying property taxes, essentially giving up after his wife passed. His old building as well as one I was in packed full of stuff and demolished.


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Dec 16, 2020)

the tinker said:


> Gosh. . . Tacho. . . I'm sorry. Not easy for old tinker to apologize for putting his foot in his mouth, but I am truly sorry. Some folks seem to have the world on their string, like the song goes, but all of us will get our turn at pain and heartache, except those that die quickly and young. They're free of a lifetime of mistakes and heartache.  Glad you're feeling better. One other thing though. . . As long as Chris here is feeling a little better, and he doesn't want to be a burden on anyone. . . there's this green Phantom for sale, and tinker really wants it. . . really bad, maybe you  guys could. . . buy it for me?  I mean, I'm feeling a little blue today, being Monday and all, this cervasa bug thing and the wife. . .and we lost the farm and. . .



Hope I find the green Phantom before you do.lol


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 16, 2020)

My story is different, we all get mad when a stranger burns ya. How mad do you get when family screws ya. I was trying to buy this 1967 Coronet RT off my buddy who owed me 100 favors. My sister and her son were visiting one evening when the phone rings, It's my buddy Gary he said I could buy the RT if I brought the money first thing in the morning, I said I'd be there at 9am. My sister's son heard the whole conversation and asked where Gary was living now. I told him and thought nothing of it. They left and I told my wife we had to get up early to go get the RT. In the morning I got up, hooked up the trailer and off we went. Drove 1 hr. with cash in hand. When I backed the trailer into Gary's driveway he came out of the house and asked what I was doing, I said I came to get the car. He said my nephew stopped last night and bought the car. He said I told him it was OK with me. It took me a long time to get over that one. Bloods thicker than water I guess. My buddy still owes me the 100 favors thow. My nephew still owns the car and every time I see it I get a little mad. So toco every time you see a cycle truck it will remind you of that bad deal.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 16, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> My story is different, we all get mad when a stranger burns ya. How mad do you get when family screws ya. I was trying to buy this 1967 Coronet RT off my buddy who owed me 100 favors. My sister and her son were visiting one evening when the phone rings, It's my buddy Gary he said I could buy the RT if I brought the money first thing in the morning, I said I'd be there at 9am. My sister's son heard the whole conversation and asked where Gary was living now. I told him and thought nothing of it. They left and I told my wife we had to get up early to go get the RT. In the morning I got up, hooked up the trailer and off we went. Drove 1 hr. with cash in hand. When I backed the trailer into Gary's driveway he came out of the house and asked what I was doing, I said I came to get the car. He said my nephew stopped last night and bought the car. He said I told him it was OK with me. It took me a long time to get over that one. Bloods thicker than water I guess. My buddy still owes me the 100 favors thow. My nephew still owns the car and every time I see it I get a little mad.




That is so low down I don't know how I would even react to that! It wouldn't be pretty though!


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 16, 2020)

Sorry for your loss man.  One will turn up very soon with your name on it.  When it does we will celebrate with you.   I’m upset because a Caber took me for $150.  He didn’t ship me the parts, and when I asked for the $150 back, I haven’t heard from him since.  Crickets.  He must be one of the many 2020 cheaters that have cropped up this year.  2020 sucks!!!!!!!!


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 16, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> My story is different, we all get mad when a stranger burns ya. How mad do you get when family screws ya. I was trying to buy this 1967 Coronet RT off my buddy who owed me 100 favors. My sister and her son were visiting one evening when the phone rings, It's my buddy Gary he said I could buy the RT if I brought the money first thing in the morning, I said I'd be there at 9am. My sister's son heard the whole conversation and asked where Gary was living now. I told him and thought nothing of it. They left and I told my wife we had to get up early to go get the RT. In the morning I got up, hooked up the trailer and off we went. Drove 1 hr. with cash in hand. When I backed the trailer into Gary's driveway he came out of the house and asked what I was doing, I said I came to get the car. He said my nephew stopped last night and bought the car. He said I told him it was OK with me. It took me a long time to get over that one. Bloods thicker than water I guess. My buddy still owes me the 100 favors thow. My nephew still owns the car and every time I see it I get a little mad. So toco every time you see a cycle truck it will remind you of that bad deal.



I just don’t understand people any more.  And 2020 has brought out the worst kinds of people.  Not to mention that government wants to rule over our lives.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 16, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Real men do cry. They even eat quiche. I haven't eaten any for awhile...but....When you bare your soul/feelings be prepared for some "tough love" no matter where you vent. I think most folks here have been in your shoes and empathize/feel your pain.  The thing is no matter what reaction you get from listeners, you gotta get back on that horse ( or Cycle Truck) and move ahead.
> 
> As far as most of us old guys being Fat cats with deep pockets, that isn't the case always. Their are lots of elderly collectors on the Cabe that can't rub two dimes together. The ones that can afford the high end stuff, usually deserve it by having saved money they worked hard for, came into by luck or family, and that's just how life is. It takes hard work and time ( one or the other or both) to get there. Being resentful of what others can afford is a negative road. Money isn't happiness, it helps, but health is wealth, love and friendship. Look at how many people are rich in money or possessions and can't enjoy it. At the end of the day things we work hard to get are enjoyed more than easy pickins. The hobby is NOT about who has the nicest or most expensive bikes. Not in my mind anyway.
> 
> Have a great weekend, and lets hear SOME GOOD NEWS!!



It’s almost Christmas, and God gave Jesus as a gift to the world with the promise of salvation to anyone who believed.  That’s fantastic news.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 16, 2020)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1318068
> It's happen to most of us!, It'll hurt for a while but just be glad you didn't loose money or make a long drive, This could be a whole thread and I got a couple of "HORRIFIC" stories but I'll just get mad/sad typing about them



Love Mickey Rooney.   Have you seen him in The Human Comedy?


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 16, 2020)

Here is a Christmas story of family screwing each other, this time not my family. My buddys grandmother who doesn't have much needed some money for Xmas. She did everything for everybody all the time. My buddy brought me over to buy some of her antiques, I spent about 500$ on misc. stuff. I know I paid to much for some items but she was a real nice lady and it was Xmas. I offered her 600$ for a 12 pain stepback cupboard, this was when antique furniture brought stupid money. Her granddaughter said grandma I've always loved that cupboard it reminds me of Xmas at your house I want it. Grandma says to me I can't sell you that cupboard. I'm giving it to my granddaughter. They loved and hugged each other.
I said thats fine, I paid her, we had coffee and cookies loaded my stuff and went home. The next day THE NEXT DAY the granddaughter called me and said bring that 600$ over to her house for the cupboard. I said your grandma gave it to you cuz it ment so much to you. She said just bring the money. Your going to screw your grandmother like that after all she has done for you. I said your a real P.O.S. Goodluck selling your cupboard! Merry F---ing Christmas.


----------



## Callahooney1 (Dec 16, 2020)

AMEN Jim Roy! That's the only gift that will never be undermined, renigged, unless we ourselves reject his free gift of salvation.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> My story is different, we all get mad when a stranger burns ya. How mad do you get when family screws ya. I was trying to buy this 1967 Coronet RT off my buddy who owed me 100 favors. My sister and her son were visiting one evening when the phone rings, It's my buddy Gary he said I could buy the RT if I brought the money first thing in the morning, I said I'd be there at 9am. My sister's son heard the whole conversation and asked where Gary was living now. I told him and thought nothing of it. They left and I told my wife we had to get up early to go get the RT. In the morning I got up, hooked up the trailer and off we went. Drove 1 hr. with cash in hand. When I backed the trailer into Gary's driveway he came out of the house and asked what I was doing, I said I came to get the car. He said my nephew stopped last night and bought the car. He said I told him it was OK with me. It took me a long time to get over that one. Bloods thicker than water I guess. My buddy still owes me the 100 favors thow. My nephew still owns the car and every time I see it I get a little mad. So toco every time you see a cycle truck it will remind you of that bad deal.



That is LOWER than LOW to have your Nephew burn you like that. I'd have a little chat with your Sister. Unacceptable. I would waste my breath talking to the weasel her Son/your Nephew, but put the screws to your Sister *IF* she was witness and she deems that move ok?  Jeez....I'd write them both off. Your buddy was "scammed/lied to" so it's not his fault. He should have taken the liar to task though and cancelled the deal the next day. It's one thing to have a stranger hoop you, but Family?  Jeezz..... I know it happens all the time, money and greed turn families into a war zone, never talking again.  What a world? That said, I wouldn't want to set eyes on that creep of a Nephew EVER again. If your Sister can't see the problem, she's a loser too.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Here is a Christmas story of family screwing each other, this time not my family. My buddys grandmother who doesn't have much needed some money for Xmas. She did everything for everybody all the time. My buddy brought me over to buy some of her antiques, I spent about 500$ on misc. stuff. I know I paid to much for some items but she was a real nice lady and it was Xmas. I offered her 600$ for a 12 pain stepback cupboard, this was when antique furniture brought stupid money. Her granddaughter said grandma I've always loved that cupboard it reminds me of Xmas at your house I want it. Grandma says to me I can't sell you that cupboard. I'm giving it to my granddaughter. They loved and hugged each other.
> I said thats fine, I paid her, we had coffee and cookies loaded my stuff and went home. The next day THE NEXT DAY the granddaughter called me and said bring that 600$ over to her house for the cupboard. I said your grandma gave it to you cuz it ment so much to you. She said just bring the money. Your going to screw your grandmother like that after all she has done for you. I said your a real P.O.S. Goodluck selling your cupboard! Merry F---ing Christmas.



Amazing. Some people just don't "get it". No conscience. Glad you set the Granddaughter straight. What a Troll she is. It would be cruel to let the Grandma know what a slime bucket her Granddaughter is, but I'm sure Karma will even the score. Usually does.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 16, 2020)

Speaking of karma...it is strange how that works. 
My wife was given her grandmother's diamond and wedding rings after she passed. Her cousin asked to see it (years ago...teenagers), cousin left and stole them.
Cousin claims she put back in jewelry box but did not. That cousin's never married and lots of bad luck.
Same with me...after graduation my then "best" friend wanted to see my gold class ring as he couldn't afford one. I was distracted for a minute, he said "I put your ring in your glove box". Later I checked, it was gone. I never left car and he stole it.
I haven't seen him all these years until recently. I didn't recognize him, in terrible health.
I can think of many examples of bad karma.


Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 16, 2020)

Nashman I agree with everything you said. My nephew has gone thru his whole life doing crappy stuff to alot of people. I fell for it alot giving him the benefit of the doubt. He wanted a cool car to drive on prom nite so my sister asked me if he could use my 68 roadrunner I said only if there was no drinking and be careful. I said thats alot of car for a young kid. I cleaned it, filled it with the good fuel. They came out on prom morning and picked it up. My brother and I have built and drag raced alot of cars in the tri state area, we know all the car guys and they know  us. My brother put a 440 4 speed in a 59 Austin Healey and named it 59 Brutt. For about a week after prom night thats all I heard was about my roadrunner doing burnouts all over town. It was returned with no gas and filthy. He got me again. My brother died a few years ago and somehow my nephew ended up with the Austin Healey.
He still lives at home no girls would marry him he has no friends.KARMA


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Speaking of karma...it is strange how that works.
> My wife was given her grandmother's diamond and wedding rings after she passed. Her cousin asked to see it (years ago...teenagers), cousin left and stole them.
> Cousin claims she put back in jewelry box but did not. That cousin's never married and lots of bad luck.
> Same with me...after graduation my then "best" friend wanted to see my gold class ring as he couldn't afford one. I was distracted for a minute, he said "I put your ring in your glove box". Later I checked, it was gone. I never left car and he stole it.
> ...



Karma is a bitch, but I love it. I'm too honest but it pays by feeling good and not looking over my shoulder, EVER. Lots of good people experience hardships and bad Karma, but at least they can sleep at night guilt free and look people in the eye with confidence.  If the afterlife exists in whatever form or belief ( why wouldn't it?) I'm sure being straight up will be a good thing then as well.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Speaking of karma...it is strange how that works.
> My wife was given her grandmother's diamond and wedding rings after she passed. Her cousin asked to see it (years ago...teenagers), cousin left and stole them.
> Cousin claims she put back in jewelry box but did not. That cousin's never married and lots of bad luck.
> Same with me...after graduation my then "best" friend wanted to see my gold class ring as he couldn't afford one. I was distracted for a minute, he said "I put your ring in your glove box". Later I checked, it was gone. I never left car and he stole it.
> ...



You guys are killing me with all this bad sh**. Luckily I can't relate.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 16, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Nashman I agree with everything you said. My nephew has gone thru his whole life doing crappy stuff to alot of people. I fell for it alot giving him the benefit of the doubt. He wanted a cool car to drive on prom nite so my sister asked me if he could use my 68 roadrunner I said only if there was no drinking and be careful. I said thats alot of car for a young kid. I cleaned it, filled it with the good fuel. They came out on prom morning and picked it up. My brother and I have built and drag raced alot of cars in the tri state area, we know all the car guys and they know  us. My brother put a 440 4 speed in a 59 Austin Healey and named it 59 Brutt. For about a week after prom night thats all I heard was about my roadrunner doing burnouts all over town. It was returned with no gas and filthy. He got me again. My brother died a few years ago and somehow my nephew ended up with the Austin Healey.
> He still lives at home no girls would marry him he has no friends.KARMA
> View attachment 1321171
> 
> View attachment 1321172



I'm not a violent man, but your Nephew needs a good ass kicking "whupping" by someone. He's a scumbag. You are too nice a guy ( I've been accused of too) and people sense that and take advantage of you. I have yet to be anyones doormat, I tell them to suck eggs. Hopefully you didn't lend him your car after he screwed you on the '67 RT? Nice Healey.  Here is my ( ex) Bro in laws. His buddy stole it and wrote it off. Another guy who was taken advantage of. That was about 10 years ago, and it's still wrecked and he's fighting with the insurance company. His "buddy" walked away and has never been punished.


----------



## FICHT 150 (Dec 16, 2020)

I called on a pair of Raleigh Roadsters on Craig’s List, gal told me they were both available, and I told her I wanted one. I was at work and asked her if I could come over after dinner. She said fine.
The gal called at home, and told me one sold (I was leaning toward the one that didn’t sell, and had told her that) and was I still interested? Of course I was. She asked me how interested, as it was an hour drive for me ( she knew that) and I told her I was very interested, and I was coming.
She held it for me. I paid her the full price, and got to meet her Dad, the original purchaser. We had a little conversation, and I thanked her. The bike was a 1980, and almost new.
I’ve missed on a few, but, honestly, it is usually because I dawdled on a deal, way more common I think, then bad sellers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 17, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> My story is different, we all get mad when a stranger burns ya. How mad do you get when family screws ya. I was trying to buy this 1967 Coronet RT off my buddy who owed me 100 favors. My sister and her son were visiting one evening when the phone rings, It's my buddy Gary he said I could buy the RT if I brought the money first thing in the morning, I said I'd be there at 9am. My sister's son heard the whole conversation and asked where Gary was living now. I told him and thought nothing of it. They left and I told my wife we had to get up early to go get the RT. In the morning I got up, hooked up the trailer and off we went. Drove 1 hr. with cash in hand. When I backed the trailer into Gary's driveway he came out of the house and asked what I was doing, I said I came to get the car. He said my nephew stopped last night and bought the car. He said I told him it was OK with me. It took me a long time to get over that one. Bloods thicker than water I guess. My buddy still owes me the 100 favors thow. My nephew still owns the car and every time I see it I get a little mad. So toco every time you see a cycle truck it will remind you of that bad deal.



I'd be down a sister and nephew forever over some crap like that. Sorry blood is not thicker than water to me. Anyone, including family, that screws me like that is no longer a part of my life--sometimes that in itself is a blessing! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 17, 2020)

Maybe the best idea (of course, easy to say after the fact) would have been to simply drive over immediately (after Gary said car was picked up) to sister's house with car trailer and a check. "Hey Sis! Just wanted to thank you guys soooooo much for picking up MY RT! That was so kind of you! Oh...here's your money you paid Gary. Once loaded up we'll be outta here in a few...Thanks again, Sis!"

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 1817cent (Dec 17, 2020)

vincev said:


> Hope I find the green Phantom before you do.lol


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2020)

My Nephew did apologize for his underhanded scam he pulled on me. He said I had cool hot rods and muscle cars and he wanted one. I told him I worked my butt off my whole life to get that stuff and never had to do something like that to anyone. I told him out of all that stuff the most valuable thing I have is my word and if I give it to you, I expect it back. We learn as we go who's word is valuable and who's isn't. My wife and I never had kids, some people made it into the will and some didn't, if ya know what I mean. KARMA! Come to think about it your word is the only thing you can take with you when you go, all that other stuff stays here.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Maybe the best idea (of course, easy to say after the fact) would have been to simply drive over immediately (after Gary said car was picked up) to sister's house with car trailer and a check. "Hey Sis! Just wanted to thank you guys soooooo much for picking up MY RT! That was so kind of you! Oh...here's your money you paid Gary. Once loaded up we'll be outta here in a few...Thanks again, Sis!"
> 
> Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk



Or do it now.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> My Nephew did apologize for his underhanded scam he pulled on me. He said I had cool hot rods and muscle cars and he wanted one. I told him I worked my butt off my whole life to get that stuff and never had to do something like that to anyone. I told him out of all that stuff the most valuable thing I have is my word and if I give it to you, I expect it back. We learn as we go who's word is valuable and who's isn't. My wife and I never had kids, some people made it into the will and some didn't, if ya know what I mean. KARMA!



Apology doesn't mean sh** if he doesn't reverse the scam. Give you the keys, bill of sale, you cut him a check. I'd still leave him ( and Sis) out of the Will. That move was unforgivable. A person's "word" as you suggest is the backbone of humanity. No second chances for moves like that for the Nephew or your Sister. If your Sister was a decent parent, she would have slapped his face and made it right the next day.


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2020)

Nashman ya got me thinking, I see them once a year at my younger brothers Xmas party and thats coming up. I should bring it up. But when you screw people all the time it probably won't get results. Thats his MO. A few years ago at the Xmas party I did offer 10K for the Austin Healey he somehow inherited ,when my older brother died but not for sale. I haven't talked to my sister in 3 years not even at the Xmas party. I'm sure they know why, I made it pretty clear that was the wrong thing to do to family.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 17, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Nashman ya got me thinking, I see them once a year at my younger brothers Xmas party and thats coming up. I should bring it up. But when you screw people all the time it probably won't get results. Thats his MO. A few years ago at the Xmas party I did offer 10K for the Austin Healey he somehow inherited ,when my older brother died but not for sale. I haven't talked to my sister in 3 years not even at the Xmas party. I'm sure they know why, I made it pretty clear that was the wrong thing to do to family.



Well, I don't want to stir up your Family pot/dynamics/drama. Probably a Xmas party isn't the place to re-hash RT issue/give up on the Healey. Why spoil you Brothers Xmas party? I'd send them ( Sister/Nephew) an email or written note previous ( or maybe better after the Xmas party) requesting they make it right on the RT by selling it to you for price agreed with your pal. If not, basically that's it. You gave them a chance. It sounds like the Sister/Nephew shipped has sailed long ago, best write them off. Too bad greed is in their blood. Merry Xmas and happy New Year!


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks Nashman for those words of wisdom, You to have a blessed holiday season.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 17, 2020)

HEMI426 said:


> Nashman I agree with everything you said. My nephew has gone thru his whole life doing crappy stuff to alot of people. I fell for it alot giving him the benefit of the doubt. He wanted a cool car to drive on prom nite so my sister asked me if he could use my 68 roadrunner I said only if there was no drinking and be careful. I said thats alot of car for a young kid. I cleaned it, filled it with the good fuel. They came out on prom morning and picked it up. My brother and I have built and drag raced alot of cars in the tri state area, we know all the car guys and they know us. My brother put a 440 4 speed in a 59 Austin Healey and named it 59 Brutt. For about a week after prom night thats all I heard was about my roadrunner doing burnouts all over town. It was returned with no gas and filthy. He got me again. My brother died a few years ago and somehow my nephew ended up with the Austin Healey.
> He still lives at home no girls would marry him he has no friends.KARMA
> View attachment 1321171
> 
> View attachment 1321172



Road Runner made me think in high school I worked at a service station, the owner also sold cars. He had a '69 Road Runner for sale, 440 4 speed. Really fun to drive. It belonged to a friend...rich kid his Dad bought him for Christmas...but the next year he wanted a Superbird so he got that. 
One day the owner and I drove down to pick up a car he ordered...'70 426 Hemi Cuda.
We're coming back on highway...no traffic, I'm driving Road Runner, he the Cuda. At 55 I look over and gives me the "go for it" signal.
I slap 3rd...nail it...he blows me away with that Hemi.
My Dad ordered a 440 Fury III that year. I used to pull friends over with the flashers on.
Back then state troopers had 440 Fury Interceptors, so Dad's looked plain clothes.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## HEMI426 (Dec 17, 2020)

The 426 Hemi was way under rated in HP in the 60's. Thats how Richard Petty won all them races back then. I have a 426 Hemi in my hot rod, it's scary to drive it only weighs 2700 lbs. It dynoed at 823 HP while Chrysler rated them at 425HP to get them in Nascar. Mine hasn't been out in 14 years, my health isn't great. That 70 Hemi cuda is the holy grail now.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 17, 2020)

Amazing back then the prices! I'm thinking new that '70 Hemi Cuda was less than $4K.
It was black on black.
So many cars then hp was underrated!
I worked with a fellow who had a '66 Fairlane. His he put a Holman/Moody built 427 in it.
The good 'ol days man! Your car's great!

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## sue12 (Dec 19, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Guys....i just need to vent for a second to people who know the pain.  Just need to vent because im hurtin over a bike.
> The bike below in the pics, the cycle truck.  Ive been chasing this bike for over a month thru some lady who gave me nothing but run around and pain.  Ive wanted an original cycle truck for as long as i can remember so I put up with the no response messages and the games for a month and a half and finally gave up hope.  Literally like being in a bad relationship and i stomached it all because i wanted this bike so badly i was willing to deal with it and even lost sleep.  Well....after i had given up hope she messaged me literally out of the blue last night and said i could come buy it today.  Sucked right back in my excitement was back, like a kid on Christmas and i barely slept, hell i even agreed to pay full asking price to get it.  I was happier than ive been in a long time and this year has been hard.
> i get a message this morning while im getting ready to leave.
> “Sorry man we sold it to someone else just now.“.
> ...



While that truly blows, I am gonna restate the obvious. We have all gone through bad deals and had great ones as well. Remember this bit of wisdom though, we are all just renting for awhile. Nobody takes their collection with them and all the cycle trucks currently in collections will be back out there in one fashion or another. Patience is the key in it you may have cate or 27 other kinds of bikes first or a cycle truck may show up free. That is the crazy thing about this hobby, really the journey of it. Enjoy and go spin some skip tooth drop centers! You will feel better


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 19, 2020)

You CAN take them with you! [emoji2]





Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkKBike (Dec 20, 2020)

Wow, these stories are terrible, some are born without a conscious.

My first decent car was a red dart swinger 2 door hardtop that my unkle located for me through one of his friends and they came up with a price and then he helped me convince my dad it would be reliable enough. (At the time, my uncles own son who was slightly older than me by a few months was driving a nice 69 Buick Skylark). After I purchased the dart, the guy just said "Enjoy the car, I was actually hoping you were not going to buy it as I was recently offered more, but a deal is a deal".

My cousin and I both have vintage cars to this day, he has a Oldsmobile 442 convertible, and I have a red 67 Lemans with a swapped out 400 Pontiac engine.

When I was a young kid my dad also had a blue 68 383 roadrunner, but sold it well before I was of age to drive. I always liked those cars.

One time when I was a young kid, I was given a chemistry set. It came with a exacto type knife. I somehow stuck the knife into the back seat of the roadrunner on the way home. I got a good deserved whuppin for that.

_He should have drove smoother_  .


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 20, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Guys....i just need to vent for a second to people who know the pain.  Just need to vent because im hurtin over a bike.
> The bike below in the pics, the cycle truck.  Ive been chasing this bike for over a month thru some lady who gave me nothing but run around and pain.  Ive wanted an original cycle truck for as long as i can remember so I put up with the no response messages and the games for a month and a half and finally gave up hope.  Literally like being in a bad relationship and i stomached it all because i wanted this bike so badly i was willing to deal with it and even lost sleep.  Well....after i had given up hope she messaged me literally out of the blue last night and said i could come buy it today.  Sucked right back in my excitement was back, like a kid on Christmas and i barely slept, hell i even agreed to pay full asking price to get it.  I was happier than ive been in a long time and this year has been hard.
> i get a message this morning while im getting ready to leave.
> “Sorry man we sold it to someone else just now.“.
> ...



Hey tacochris, I feel your pain. I have lost out on some really cool.bikes in the past. Some were worse than others,  but I know what your going through. This 2020 b.s. has been a fickle bitch to all of us. Pull your self up by your boots straps and drive on. This happen for a reason. Something better will come along and make you forget all about this misfortune event. Happy Hollidays to you and your family
 Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 20, 2020)

cyclingday said:


> Welcome to the World.
> Some people are the best, and some people are the worst.
> You just encountered some of the worst.
> A great story by a good friend, comes to mind, when he was about to make a five hour drive to pick up a very desirable bike.
> “If that bike isn’t there, when I get there, you’re going to the hospital!”



Now that right there are words to live by.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Dec 20, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Happy for ya man.  Ive never experienced that kinda kindness in the bike world.  Always had to fight tooth and nail for every bike i have.



I have had a really good experience that I will share, a CABE member had a Shelby rack that he was going to toss in the junk pile and offered it to me and I got it for the ship only price,so their are still.some good and honest people out their, so don't loose hope in humanity and the CABE. Good luck to you and RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 20, 2020)

I just thought of one that happened to me last year. I'm having a construction company build our new horse stable when one worker quits, so I go out offering to help the lead guy working alone. So for a couple weeks I'm up early, and work until dark after guy leaves.
I didn't ask for pay...I just was anxious getting stable up.
I'm chatting with this guy and he tells me he bought a new place a few miles away and "there's a garage full of stuff" previous owner left. Then he asks if I could use a Danuser post driver. I had just bought a J. Deere tractor, I have lots of posts to install, so I ask how much? He says $800? I almost fell off the ladder, said "yes...I'd like to have it". They're about $7,500.
Next day I said I'd like to get it today. "Well...I wasn't sure you wanted it so I put it on Facebook...some guy 300 miles away called immediately said he's on his way!"
Talk about pixxed! I said wait...yesterday I said I wanted it...call the guy telling him it's sold! He said too late...guy's on his way.
So...I lost out.
The guy apparently felt bad, plus I helped him, so he gave me a couple things, lawn vac and an edger. Still I was mad.

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 20, 2020)

Maybe I have a thicker hide than most but that will be the day I would cry and loose sleep over a bicycle!!! I have had that kind of thing happen to me I just move on. I typically don't buy stuff off of Facebook, Craiglist to many shallow people on there playing these kind of games. I have learned a long time ago to be patient. The best time to buy something is when its in front of you for sale that is why I have my wallet loaded with cash at all times. Waiting a day to go pick it up is a mistake if that Cycletruck meant that much to you you should have forced the issue to pick it up immediately. Like the old saying goes You wait You're late!! Another one will come along.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 20, 2020)

frankster41 said:


> Maybe I have a thicker hide than most but that will be the day I would cry and loose sleep over a bicycle!!! I have had that kind of thing happen to me I just move on. I typically don't buy stuff off of Facebook, Craiglist to many shallow people on there playing these kind of games. I have learned a long time ago to be patient. The best time to buy something is when its in front of you for sale that is why I have my wallet loaded with cash at all times. Waiting a day to go pick it up is a mistake if that Cycletruck meant that much to you you should have forced the issue to pick it up immediately. Like the old saying goes You wait You're late!! Another one will come along.



Or you snooze, you lose. Oh well, things "usually" have a way of turning out better sooner or later to those that live an honest and respectful life. Karma.


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Dec 20, 2020)

Perhaps 8-days is enough for a second of venting.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 24, 2020)

frankster41 said:


> Maybe I have a thicker hide than most but that will be the day I would cry and loose sleep over a bicycle!!! I have had that kind of thing happen to me I just move on. I typically don't buy stuff off of Facebook, Craiglist to many shallow people on there playing these kind of games. I have learned a long time ago to be patient. The best time to buy something is when its in front of you for sale that is why I have my wallet loaded with cash at all times. Waiting a day to go pick it up is a mistake if that Cycletruck meant that much to you you should have forced the issue to pick it up immediately. Like the old saying goes You wait You're late!! Another one will come along.



You did read my story right?  I didnt wait to go pick up the bike so there was no "snoozing".  The lady responded one time, ignored the rest of my messages over the month I messaged about it (other than messaging one time and saying she would call me tomorrow), then randomly messaged me and told me it was still available a month later saying it was available and I could come get it.  
I begged to come get it that night (it was 9pm at night) but the lady said they were at a concert and I couldnt come till the next day in the afternoon.  I was at my nieces ice skating recital when I texted and I was ready to literally bail.   I assured them I had money in my wallet in my back pocket and I will send a deposit or something to insure it was mine and I was 100% sold and they assured me once again it was mine and never once told me or even bothered to hint there was another person coming in the morning.  Also the people withheld the address saying they would send it to me in the morning when I could set my met.  I was nothing if not vigilant about it and literally set alarms on my phone daily to check on it.  
I know that some of you guys dont lose sleep over bikes but this means a hell of alot more to me than it does to you guys......Im sorry if Im weird or odd but thats just how I am.  

This whole thread was just a means for me to vent and get it off my chest so i could move on and let it go because I know alot of folks here felt my pain.  It was never meant to question my love of bikes or my ability to "suck it up and move on" or even my methods of getting old bikes.  This was one of those situations where I literally did everything right and the spawn of satan seller lied to me and did the opposite of what the b%^& agreed to do.  

I dont mean to sound irritated or anything, its just I followed and chased this bike for over a month and was on it like "stink on sh^&" as my dad would say, down to the last second and lost alot of sleep and got up early alot of days to stay on it.  It meant alot to me because Ive been after an original survivor cycle truck I can afford for longer than I can remember and this one was literally the pinnacle of what i had dreamed of.  I was crushed in every sense of the word and I needed to vent so i wouldnt get too down.  

To some people these bikes are just things, to me they mean way more than I can explain but that will never make sense to people.  thanks for listening


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2020)

tacochris said:


> You did read my story right?  I didnt wait to go pick up the bike so there was no "snoozing".  The lady responded one time, ignored the rest of my messages over the month I messaged about it (other than messaging one time and saying she would call me tomorrow), then randomly messaged me and told me it was still available a month later saying it was available and I could come get it.
> I begged to come get it that night (it was 9pm at night) but the lady said they were at a concert and I couldnt come till the next day in the afternoon.  I was at my nieces ice skating recital when I texted and I was ready to literally bail.   I assured them I had money in my wallet in my back pocket and I will send a deposit or something to insure it was mine and I was 100% sold and they assured me once again it was mine and never once told me or even bothered to hint there was another person coming in the morning.  Also the people withheld the address saying they would send it to me in the morning when I could set my met.  I was nothing if not vigilant about it and literally set alarms on my phone daily to check on it.
> I know that some of you guys dont lose sleep over bikes but this means a hell of alot more to me than it does to you guys......Im sorry if Im weird or odd but thats just how I am.
> 
> ...



I wasn't suggesting you were snoozing. I simply quoted a term I grew up with. It's kinda a funny term. I think I showed lots of empathy for your situation and then putting a bit of lighter spin on it after the fact attached to another Cabers comments. Don't put too much faith in people, as there are some bad ones out there, just enjoy the good ones more and you'll be fine. There will always be another bicycle. Time to move on. Merry Christmas Chris!


----------



## tacochris (Dec 24, 2020)

Nashman said:


> I wasn't suggesting you were snoozing. I simply quoted a term I grew up with. It's kinda a funny term. I think I showed lots of empathy for your situation and then putting a bit of lighter spin on it after the fact attached to another Cabers comments. Don't put too much faith in people, as there are some bad ones out there, just enjoy the good ones more and you'll be fine. There will always be another bicycle. Time to move on. Merry Christmas Chris!



I was kind of intending that more for Frankster honestly....

You have to understand, as much hell as that bike put me thru, as much and as hard as I chased it, I get a little upset when someone suggests I wasnt quick enough or didnt force the issue of picking it up that night enough. 
As much as I would like to "move on" from things, it isnt how Im wired and I will remember this situation for the rest of my life.  Now I spend my time looking literally every single day for another survivor cycle truck and I spend the other time flagging all of the ladies posts as spam and reporting her until she deletes all her ads.  I have made it my personal mission in life to insure she can never sell anything ever again. 
Folks wont understand me and my ways but Ive learned that its ok to be different and its ok to be passionate about things you love.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Dec 24, 2020)

Chris, you did nothing wrong...you did everything right in my opinion. It's just stuff like this happens every day. I think about my grandfather in 1939 buying his farm on a main highway, a rectangle with a five acre additional chunk on road he wanted to buy. He paid $75/acre back then for the place, a lot back then...but he offered the 5 acre owner $5,000 for just that 5 acres he wanted so bad. He met with the owner and they shook hands. It was a done deal. He was going to bring that $5K the next day. All was in agreement. Next day grandad stops by with a bank certified check. That #^&#% owner said sorry...I sold it last night to a business. How much? grandad asked...$5,000.
They had a handshake agreement (binding in Virginia)...owner lied, sold it for same price.
Why? He was jealous, wanted to sh*t on him, etc. So all these years a farm with a business in front. He could of sued owner.
Did you ever watch movie "Shawshank Redemption"? Morgan Freeman goes before parole board, turned down every time. Finally he just doesn't care anymore.






Then he's released. Life is weird like that. You really want something and the owner sells to someone else. Why? Maybe it gives them some weird thrill, sense of control, who knows. Lots of people are strange and hard to understand their motives. "I want it"..."But you can't have it".

Sent from my SM-S205DL using Tapatalk


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Dec 24, 2020)

the fact of the matter is people who buy items from, or sell items to, private parties on a regular basis will have issues.

if humans were more like dogs we would never have these issues.


----------



## Nashman (Dec 24, 2020)

Sevenhills1952 said:


> Chris, you did nothing wrong...you did everything right in my opinion. It's just stuff like this happens every day. I think about my grandfather in 1939 buying his farm on a main highway, a rectangle with a five acre additional chunk on road he wanted to buy. He paid $75/acre back then for the place, a lot back then...but he offered the 5 acre owner $5,000 for just that 5 acres he wanted so bad. He met with the owner and they shook hands. It was a done deal. He was going to bring that $5K the next day. All was in agreement. Next day grandad stops by with a bank certified check. That #^&#% owner said sorry...I sold it last night to a business. How much? grandad asked...$5,000.
> They had a handshake agreement (binding in Virginia)...owner lied, sold it for same price.
> Why? He was jealous, wanted to sh*t on him, etc. So all these years a farm with a business in front. He could of sued owner.
> Did you ever watch movie "Shawshank Redemption"? Morgan Freeman goes before parole board, turned down every time. Finally he just doesn't care anymore.
> ...



Loved that movie, and I'm not much a movie guy.


----------



## Cooper S. (Dec 24, 2020)

Superman1984 said:


> This year I have seen & heard of Schwinn guys buying Non Schwinn bikes Hint hint



Idk what you’re talking about, I owned a colson for two weeks


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 25, 2020)

tacochris said:


> I was kind of intending that more for Frankster honestly....
> 
> You have to understand, as much hell as that bike put me thru, as much and as hard as I chased it, I get a little upset when someone suggests I wasnt quick enough or didnt force the issue of picking it up that night enough.
> As much as I would like to "move on" from things, it isnt how Im wired and I will remember this situation for the rest of my life.  Now I spend my time looking literally every single day for another survivor cycle truck and I spend the other time flagging all of the ladies posts as spam and reporting her until she deletes all her ads.  I have made it my personal mission in life to insure she can never sell anything ever again.
> Folks wont understand me and my ways but Ive learned that its ok to be different and its ok to be passionate about things you love.



Hey Taco
The bike didn't put you through hell, You put You through hell!!! If I was a therapist I would recommend you try to collect something different if it messes you up that bad. You want an original Cycle Truck go hang around Chicago Bicycle Swap Meets that is where I run across them. As far as owning one to keep and ride I just pass them by I just think they are just weird little bikes. not much for riding. I have bought and sold a few of them in the past good moneymakers that is just my opinion.


----------



## tacochris (Dec 25, 2020)

frankster41 said:


> Hey Taco
> The bike didn't put you through hell, You put You through hell!!! If I was a therapist I would recommend you try to collect something different if it messes you up that bad. You want an original Cycle Truck go hang around Chicago Bicycle Swap Meets that is where I run across them. As far as owning one to keep and ride I just pass them by I just think they are just weird little bikes. not much for riding. I have bought and sold a few of them in the past good moneymakers that is just my opinion.



Agree to disagree.  Ive been collecting for 25+ years at this point and have no plans of stopping in this lifetime but i do reserve the right to be disappointed when a deal i fought tooth and nail for falls thru.
You may never understand what makes me tick but this stuff has basically been my life and my passion, while not popular to some, is still passion and this world lacks it these days.  I do appreciate ya stopping by.  Have a nice Christmas


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 25, 2020)

tacochris said:


> Agree to disagree.  Ive been collecting for 25+ years at this point and have no plans of stopping in this lifetime but i do reserve the right to be disappointed when a deal i fought tooth and nail for falls thru.
> You may never understand what makes me tick but this stuff has basically been my life and my passion, while not popular to some, is still passion and this world lacks it these days.  I do appreciate ya stopping by.  Have a nice Christmas



Try searching the Chicago area that is where Cycletrucks were made seems to be more around there for some reason than anywhere else. Get in touch with some collectors over there. Whenever I need to locate Schwinn stuff that is where I find it. I will keep an eye peeled for you!! Rudy K promotes a swap over there in Addison. Joe runs a bike shop in Arlington. Get with the Schwinn guys and you will find one. Best of luck!!!!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 21, 2021)

Ok so I wanted to post this here in the hopes of making the best of a bad situation.  I have my horrible condition 51 cycle truck frame and fork Im trying to piece together to finally build one I can ride and I wanted to put out a trade offer for a few small things I would rather not replicate.  I know there are a few ads out there for these items but the sellers arent interested in trades so Im dead in the water currently.

I have these Columbia curved-brace handlebars Im offering up in trade for the things listed below if ANYONE has em even if they are in rough shape and I have to repair them.  I know the bars are covered in a thin wisp of silver paint but it comes off easily and Im willing to clean them up to prove it.

I need:
Cycle truck stem (rusty, missing the bolt, I dont care, im willing to work with what I have)
Cycle truck front fender (rusty, bent or whatever)
cycle truck front wheel (hoop and hub, rusty or whatever but usable)

Here are the bars:


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 27, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ok so I wanted to post this here in the hopes of making the best of a bad situation.  I have my horrible condition 51 cycle truck frame and fork Im trying to piece together to finally build one I can ride and I wanted to put out a trade offer for a few small things I would rather not replicate.  I know there are a few ads out there for these items but the sellers arent interested in trades so Im dead in the water currently.
> 
> I have these Columbia curved-brace handlebars Im offering up in trade for the things listed below if ANYONE has em even if they are in rough shape and I have to repair them.  I know the bars are covered in a thin wisp of silver paint but it comes off easily and Im willing to clean them up to prove it.
> 
> ...




I just stumbled upon this thread, looking to see if anyone else had problems buying on Facebook. Dude, I pieced my Cycle Truck together from an absolute basket case bike that worked at a Hollywood studio since before WWII, and I still don't have all the correct parts. I threw whatever parts I had on hand to get the thing rolling, and picked up what I could, as I went. If you do the same thing, you won't regret it, believe me.

I have no spare Cycle Truck parts at the moment, but I do come across those items from time to time, since I am forever searching for my missing pieces, and I'm curious; what else ya have to trade, in case I find what you need?

I feel ya on the buying frustrations. Since December, on Facebook Marketplace, I had four deals fall apart in a similar fashion as you described (all Emory cruisers, and thankfully, I didn't drive from Pennsylvania to Louisiana for one of them!), the Colson deal that is still currently swirling down the hopper as I type and pending a PayPal claim, and two more women, one with an old Columbia, and the other with a Rollfast tandem, who answered one message each, and as far as I can tell, haven't seen the multiple follow-ups, I sent. I've never had so much trouble giving money for bikes lol.

I never had one problem here on TheCabe.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I just stumbled upon this thread, looking to see if anyone else had problems buying on Facebook. Dude, I pieced my Cycle Truck together from an absolute basket case bike that worked at a Hollywood studio since before WWII, and I still don't have all the correct parts. I threw whatever parts I had on hand to get the thing rolling, and picked up what I could, as I went. If you do the same thing, you won't regret it, believe me.
> 
> I have no spare Cycle Truck parts at the moment, but I do come across those items from time to time, since I am forever searching for my missing pieces, and I'm curious; what else ya have to trade, in case I find what you need?
> 
> ...



Sorry for the late response...
Its just one of those things with me....I have a hard time enjoying a bike that doesnt look how it should so I spent alot of time searching out the correct parts to get it on the road sooner.  I will bend in some areas like wheels because they dont immediately look wrong.  We'll call it bike building ocd...Lol!  When I do find stuff, because it always seems to pop up at bad times or in between payroll, I prefer to trade if at all possible.  As far as those items, I have alot of parts available for the right trade and the majority of it is prewar and just after war-time.  My most important thing right now is finding a front fender, because I can replicate one but I would rather that be original even if its not the right color.  There is one in the classifieds but the gentlemen is not interested in trades at all so Im dead in the water with that.  So if you find something, just message me and I will step up!
Man the deals falling thru thing is really sad to me, because its not just a sign of the wrong people in the hobby but more a sign that the world is falling into a state of greater and greater dishonesty and greed and it used to not be like that.  I pretty much just assume now days that the seller is dishonest until Im standing right in front of the bike.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2021)

I’m sorry you lost the bike to a flipper!!  https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1265321093854367/?_rdr


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I’m sorry you lost the bike to a flipper!!  https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1265321093854367/?_rdr



yeah I saw it on Houston CL and messaged him and and even offered my survivor 54 Streamliner in trade (which I think is worth more than the CT but I wanted it so badly) and they didnt answer me at all.  I dont know this person but Im guessing they are just one of the many flippers in my town who couldnt care less about the bike itself.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I’m sorry you lost the bike to a flipper!!  https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/1265321093854367/?_rdr



This year, my faith in humanity as a whole is hanging on by a thread.  There have been 1 or 2 people this year who've kept me holding on, but thats it.


----------



## pedal4416 (Jan 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> This year, my faith in humanity as a whole is hanging on by a thread.  There have been 1 or 2 people this year who've kept me
> 
> 
> tacochris said:
> ...


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

Yes...my dog Sam is the best friend I could ever ask for...
The 51 Cycle Truck Im building right now came to me as a frame/fork with the rear rusted off and a drop stand and Im building it because its what i have and dont wanna see it get trashed.  Its really not a bike 99% of society would touch but I will do with what I can find.  My ultimate goal is to find one that is mostly complete so it isnt the usual hodge-podge of parts I have to build out of necessity.
My biggest need at this present moment is a Cycle Truck front fender because I cant replicate one without a ton of work....there is one in the sale section here but its a no trade situation so Im dead in the water currently.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 28, 2021)

With any older utility or working bike, it's hard to find good survivors now. They were largely regarded as a working vehicle, repaired as needed, then replaced. Some were preserved, but many went to the scrap heap once their working life was done. It's sort of a shame, but as a utilitarian item, that's what happened. The military bikes were much the same - utilitarian items in government service, surplussed out if they survived, used for awhile, then scrapped in favor of a newer replacement. They've become quite valuable as well because of desirability and rarity. They were, for the most part, never a cherished childhood item or heirloom. There's a certain cachet to a working item, but it can get expensive. It's a challenge to get one, but eventually it will pay off if you are persistent.

Most of the true "bicycle" people are honest and will get back to you. But to be honest, of the hobbies I have, vintage bikes has one of the worst track records of flakes, people who double-deal, people who never get back to you, and people who misrepresent things. I don't deal in vintage cars, so maybe that one is similar. I've had buyers bug out after promising to show, buyers who commit to buy multiple items then ghost, sellers who hide flaws and then stick you with the item, sellers who sell to you then sell to a buyer with a higher price, etc. It's not most people in the hobby, but it's a significant enough minority of people in the hobby to notice it.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> With any older utility or working bike, it's hard to find good survivors now. They were largely regarded as a working vehicle, repaired as needed, then replaced. Some were preserved, but many went to the scrap heap once their working life was done. It's sort of a shame, but as a utilitarian item, that's what happened. The military bikes were much the same - utilitarian items in government service, surplussed out if they survived, used for awhile, then scrapped in favor of a newer replacement. They've become quite valuable as well because of desirability and rarity. They were, for the most part, never a cherished childhood item or heirloom. There's a certain cachet to a working item, but it can get expensive. It's a challenge to get one, but eventually it will pay off if you are persistent.
> 
> Most of the true "bicycle" people are honest and will get back to you. But to be honest, of the hobbies I have, vintage bikes has one of the worst track records of flakes, people who double-deal, people who never get back to you, and people who misrepresent things. I don't deal in vintage cars, so maybe that one is similar. I've had buyers bug out after promising to show, buyers who commit to buy multiple items then ghost, sellers who hide flaws and then stick you with the item, sellers who sell to you then sell to a buyer with a higher price, etc. It's not most people in the hobby, but it's a significant enough minority of people in the hobby to notice it.



I have a strongly love for the beat up utility bikes over the fancy, uptown looking bikes....I was basically raised in my dads auto repair shop since birth so all ive ever known was logo'd work vans, grease and grime and hard working dudes so my love for base model work horses is stronger than most.  

Funny thing about the Cycle Trucks is, Ive never spoken to one person who has had anything good thing to say about riding one or liking them, yet for some reason people still want a grand for em which I find funny. 

I dont have a ton of hobbies aside from antique collecting, bikes and old VWs but I can say that in most hobbies that are worth doing, they are thick with thieves and liars and at the end of the day it takes getting burned a few times to wise you up to the signs and signals.  I still have buyers flake constantly which is beyond frustrating but I help that by assuming every buyer is a flake until money is in hand.  To be totally honest, I have stopped really selling anything all together just because I dont have the patience and time to deal with 300 tire kickers and people who want to make sure the bike part will match their pants.  Its just too much sometimes....


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I have a strongly love for the beat up utility bikes over the fancy, uptown looking bikes....I was basically raised in my dads auto repair shop since birth so all ive ever known was logo'd work vans, grease and grime and hard working dudes so my love for base model work horses is stronger than most.
> 
> Funny thing about the Cycle Trucks is, Ive never spoken to one person who has had anything good thing to say about riding one or liking them, yet for some reason people still want a grand for em which I find funny.
> 
> I dont have a ton of hobbies aside from antique collecting, bikes and old VWs but I can say that in most hobbies that are worth doing, they are thick with thieves and liars and at the end of the day it takes getting burned a few times to wise you up to the signs and signals.  I still have buyers flake constantly which is beyond frustrating but I help that by assuming every buyer is a flake until money is in hand.  To be totally honest, I have stopped really selling anything all together just because I dont have the patience and time to deal with 300 tire kickers and people who want to make sure the bike part will match their pants.  Its just too much sometimes....



"Funny thing about the Cycle Trucks is, Ive never spoken to one person who has had anything good thing to say about riding one or liking them, yet for some reason people still want a grand for em which I find funny" 

Supply and Demand! Just like any antique collecting; if you owned 100% of all cycle trucks you have the ability to price them ridiculously high and once some jack ass wants it bad enough to pay say $150+ for a frame, $500-1,000 for a bike you're setting the market. Everybody then wants more for stuff. Ebay runs rampant with over priced BS. Monarks for example are being pieced out $200+ for Super deep fenders, $200+ for train lights, $100+ for tombstone housings, and so on. Keep raising the market and the collecting hobby will be for the only of deepest of pockets until it dies


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> "Funny thing about the Cycle Trucks is, Ive never spoken to one person who has had anything good thing to say about riding one or liking them, yet for some reason people still want a grand for em which I find funny"
> 
> Supply and Demand! Just like any antique collecting; if you owned 100% of all cycle trucks you have the ability to price them ridiculously high and once some jack ass wants it bad enough to pay say $150+ for a frame, $500-1,000 for a bike you're setting the market. Everybody then wants more for stuff. Ebay runs rampant with over priced BS. Monarks for example are being pieced out $200+ for Super deep fenders, $200+ for train lights, $100+ for tombstone housings, and so on. Keep raising the market and the collecting hobby will be for the only of deepest of pockets until it dies



Persistance....that's how you can stay in the hobby even if it gets out of control.  I do not have deep pockets at all, I mean Im not poor, but Im not holding a handful of playing cards at this point being that my wife is ill and Im the only one who works.  However, if you dig into the life enough, you find things affordable and you occasionally find kind, like-minded people, who, like me, dont care about the money thing as much and care more for the hobby itself.  I donate parts to the local builders and friends all the time, who need things to complete a project or sell bike projects at really reasonable prices to folks who I know are in it for the love and will appreciate the bikes.  Unfortunately people like me are rare and few these days as the call of money is too strong for some to resist.   ....yet there are still some, they just dont have any cycle truck parts.  Lol!!


----------



## Allrounderco (Jan 28, 2021)

I just read the first post, but I have to say, that's messed up. Sorry to hear you were treated like that.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

Blackbomber said:


> I just read the first post, but I have to say, that's messed up. Sorry to hear you were treated like that.



Thanks....
Yeah, it was a nasty situation, made even worse by the recent posting of the bike for twice its original price by a local vulture/flipper.  
O well!  You can always watch me build what I have on my Worst Cycle Truck ever thread.  Lol


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Sorry for the late response...
> Its just one of those things with me....I have a hard time enjoying a bike that doesnt look how it should so I spent alot of time searching out the correct parts to get it on the road sooner.  I will bend in some areas like wheels because they dont immediately look wrong.  We'll call it bike building ocd...Lol!  When I do find stuff, because it always seems to pop up at bad times or in between payroll, I prefer to trade if at all possible.  As far as those items, I have alot of parts available for the right trade and the majority of it is prewar and just after war-time.  My most important thing right now is finding a front fender, because I can replicate one but I would rather that be original even if its not the right color.  There is one in the classifieds but the gentlemen is not interested in trades at all so Im dead in the water with that.  So if you find something, just message me and I will step up!
> Man the deals falling thru thing is really sad to me, because its not just a sign of the wrong people in the hobby but more a sign that the world is falling into a state of greater and greater dishonesty and greed and it used to not be like that.  I pretty much just assume now days that the seller is dishonest until Im standing right in front of the bike.



OK, I'll keep an extra sharp eye out for a fender, and other CT items. I'll have to think about parts/stuff I'm looking for.

This Rollfast tandem might be a go. We'll see Saturday, after I drive 156 miles lol.


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 28, 2021)

tacochris said:


> (redacted)
> 
> Funny thing about the Cycle Trucks is, Ive never spoken to one person who has had anything good thing to say about riding one or liking them, yet for some reason people still want a grand for em which I find funny.
> 
> (redacted)




I LOVE riding my CT! I've been on all-day rides in San Antonio with it, when I lived there. For a big, heavy bike, it handles well, and is really responsive. It's my favorite out of my fleet.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 28, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> I LOVE riding my CT! I've been on all-day rides in San Antonio with it, when I lived there. For a big, heavy bike, it handles well, and is really responsive. It's my favorite out of my fleet.



Ive been on all day rides before and love the hell out of it!  I promise you this much, this CT is gonna see a ridiculous amount if miles this year!  
Any help or heads up i can get on CT parts i will take all i can get bud!  Thanks again!


----------



## CycleTruck211 (Jan 30, 2021)

To my amazement, my first score on Facebook Marketplace:









I'll have to do a project thread.

This woman was the opposite of every other FB bike seller I've delt with. She messaged me, told me where to find the bike, and said if she's not there, just put the money in the mail box, and if I didn't like the bike, that's OK too. So, there is hope for FB sellers.


----------



## BWbiker (Jan 30, 2021)

You are not alone. This brings me back to my loss at the Iron Ranch auction. I was in the middle of a health crisis ( the kind that likes to kill you) and under a bit of stress, life didn't have many high spots at the time. I was high bidder for a lot# of NOS and other Whizzer rims I had negotiated with Mr. Schurman for when he was still alive. Sad he lost his battle- had a lot to live for....Anyway, I couldn't miss anymore work to pick up my lot during the week, so I drove up from Oregon to pick up on Saturday morning along with many others. Here's the dissapointing part- our bicycle brethren knowingly stole my lot, having got up there before I did. It was well marked with a securly wired on tag, the auction company did a poor job of supervising pick-ups, but they knew who grabbed my lot, called-  never got it back. Still doing a slow burn, especially since I we WERE friends. Sucks all the way around, not just losing parts- losing trust in people you thought were friends. You will find a better Cycle Truck, people that burn others will learn about Karma.


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Jan 30, 2021)

CycleTruck211 said:


> there is hope for FB sellers.



VERY NICE SCORE !!   Is that a 60's Tandem ? Are those balloon tires where they should be Middleweight ?   Either way----     Very Nice !!   and- glad there were NO issues with the ""Deal"  .


----------



## Superman1984 (Jan 30, 2021)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> VERY NICE SCORE !!   Is that a 60's Tandem ? Are those balloon tires where they should be Middleweight ?   Either way----     Very Nice !! and- glad there were NO issues with the ""Deal" .



I can tell they're stuffed in there looking at the rear stays & that is exactly what I would do to a tandem or middle weight


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

I just thought this was funny and worth adding back to this thread.  The local flipper who basically stole the Cycle Truck out from under me has been trying to sell it since like January and cant sell it. The price keeps dropping and dropping and it makes me smile everytime I see it.  Lol  
I dont believe in karma and all that, but this is a pretty good example of that......

If it gets close to what it was when I was gonna buy it, Im gonna try to buy it and then after money has exchanged hands Im gonna tell him the entire story and drive off.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I just thought this was funny and worth adding back to this thread.  The local flipper who basically stole the Cycle Truck out from under me has been trying to sell it since like January and cant sell it. The price keeps dropping and dropping and it makes me smile everytime I see it.  Lol
> I dont believe in karma and all that, but this is a pretty good example of that......
> 
> If it gets close to what it was when I was gonna buy it, Im gonna try to buy it and then after money has exchanged hands Im gonna tell him the entire story and drive off.



I saw that this morning he dropped the price again. He added his number to one of the listings.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> I saw that this morning he dropped the price again. He added his number to one of the listings.



Yeah Ive messaged him before to kinda feel him out on his goals for it and he tried to tell me he's had it for a long time and is just wanting to sell it now.  That was the moment I knew he was full of ^&* because he only had it for like a month before he posted it for over double what it was for sale for.  Actually he has around 4-5 ads posted and literally none of them will sell and all keep dropping in price.  If you're dishonest things will catch up to you.


----------



## pedal4416 (Mar 10, 2021)

We are the only two people looking at his ads so unless he's going to give the bikes to us he'll have to keep them forever!


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

pedal4416 said:


> We are the only two people looking at his ads so unless he's going to give the bikes to us he'll have to keep them forever!



O yeah pretty much.  If my Shelby would sell I would buy it but Im only going to buy it for what I was going to pay for it.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 10, 2021)

Better be careful. If you Really wanted it; it may be someone's holy grail of a deal & likeliness of him selling it to break even is usually a thin line before parting it out! May be other places you don't know of .....


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 10, 2021)

Some people will part it out if it doesn't sell whole. @mrg didn't & as much as I hated that I do respect it


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> Better be careful. If you Really wanted it; it may be someone's holy grail of a deal & likeliness of him selling it to break even is usually a thin line before parting it out! May be other places you don't know of .....



O I know.  Ive already made peace with possibly never owning it and thats ok.  Do I want it?  Absolutely!  ....but Im not going to lose my mind and spend too much to get it.  I had to bring myself back down to earth and understand that if its meant to be for me to own it, it will happen.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> O I know.  Ive already made peace with possibly never owning it and thats ok.  Do I want it?  Absolutely!  ....but Im not going to lose my mind and spend too much to get it.  I had to bring myself back down to earth and understand that if its meant to be for me to own it, it will happen.



If you have the fundages then set your limit & stand firm win or lose. If the initial price was the top dollar it's worth or to you then cross your fingers. Good Luck. I Never seem to have the $ when the decent to great deals come along & when I do have $ I have damn debt to be paid. Never more than enough toss around $ to just do as I please


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 10, 2021)

Do you know what he paid for it? I'd be inclined to offer him what he paid and then ride that offer the whole way. It might allow him to break even and you to get it at a fair price. If he declines, just keep riding it out until it either sells or he comes back to you and accepts.

I have a colleague who is a rough character from New York originally. He's a tough bargainer, but he's not a low baller. He'll make a fair, but not generous offer on various stuff he collects. When his offer is rebuffed and the seller  won't budget from a "firm" price, he has this kind of hollow laugh and says, "Hah... go ahead and die with it then." New Yorker, right?


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> If you have the fundages then set your limit & stand firm win or lose. If the initial price was the top dollar it's worth or to you then cross your fingers. Good Luck. I Never seem to have the $ when the decent to great deals come along & when I do have $ I have damn debt to be paid. Never more than enough toss around $ to just do as I please



Well I have my beautiful 37-39 Shelby Traveler up for sale right now which would more than fund the purchase of the cycle truck but, as things go, no bites or potential buyers for it as of yet.  I kinda take that as a sign that Im not meant to own it I guess.  I had to make peace with it because it was literally driving me crazy.


----------



## tacochris (Mar 10, 2021)

SirMike1983 said:


> Do you know what he paid for it? I'd be inclined to offer him what he paid and then ride that offer the whole way. It might allow him to break even and you to get it at a fair price. If he declines, just keep riding it out until it either sells or he comes back to you and accepts.
> 
> I have a colleague who is a rough character from New York originally. He's a tough bargainer, but he's not a low baller. He'll make a fair, but not generous offer on various stuff he collects. When his offer is rebuffed and the seller  won't budget from a "firm" price, he has this kind of hollow laugh and says, "Hah... go ahead and die with it then." New Yorker, right?



Thats how my dad was and he scored so much stuff just because he had the best poker face ever.  You literally could not tell he was ever happy about anything but when we would get into the truck he would have this big tiger smile on his face.  "Did you see what i did there boy?"  Lol  Man I miss that dude....
I know what he paid for it and he is getting darn close to that already.  If my Shelby sells or my tax return comes in I will make him a confident offer on it and roll with that.  If he declines then I will move on and let him "die with it"  Lol


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 10, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Ive been on all day rides before and love the hell out of it!  I promise you this much, this CT is gonna see a ridiculous amount if miles this year!
> Any help or heads up i can get on CT parts i will take all i can get bud!  Thanks again!



Hey Chris, i bought a pair of Huffy Spyder bars from a guy in Puerto Rico that might have the parts you need. His name is Jose Piezas. His phone number is 787-507-0181. Give him a try and let us know how it goes. RideOn. Razin.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> O yeah pretty much.  If my Shelby would sell I would buy it but Im only going to buy it for what I was going to pay for it.



Is your Shelby for sale on the Cabe? Maybe I've missed it. Not sure it's for me, but that Cycle truck for sale has your name on it. If you are not posting a bike for sale on the Cabe to allow you to buy that Cycle Truck, I'm wondering why?


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2021)

Nashman said:


> Is your Shelby for sale on the Cabe? Maybe I've missed it. Not sure it's for me, but that Cycle truck for sale has your name on it. If you are not posting a bike for sale on the Cabe to allow you to buy that Cycle Truck, I'm wondering why?



Well ive got it up for sale locally but Houston sucks for bike buyers.  My issue is shipping because due to my wife’s medical issues im a slower shipper and alot of folks dont appreciate that.  I know my Shelby would sell if i posted it here....just nervous about shipping.
That Cycle Truck would be so awesome to own....trust me i have a screen shot of it saved in my phone.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 12, 2021)

In the world of desirable vintage bicycles $400.00 for Sex on wheels ( Cycle Truck for sale on Cabe) is pretty reasonable $$, but I get the idea if you need to sell to buy. I had to do that for decades. I just wanted to see a happy ending here. Post the Shelby pics ( on Cabe?) or send us all the link, and maybe you'll get a sale and buy what you are crazy about.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Mar 12, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Well ive got it up for sale locally but Houston sucks for bike buyers.  My issue is shipping because due to my wife’s medical issues im a slower shipper and alot of folks dont appreciate that.  I know my Shelby would sell if i posted it here....just nervous about shipping.
> That Cycle Truck would be so awesome to own....trust me i have a screen shot of it saved in my phone.
> 
> View attachment 1371806



What's your asking price? Really nice old Shelby. Razin.


----------



## Nashman (Mar 12, 2021)

Most Cabers will understand if you need time to pack/ship. State that in your ad. That bike is sweet. Don't be nervous. If a buyer doesn't like your terms, don't do the deal. Simple. Nice Coke unit. Good luck, Bob


----------



## tacochris (Mar 12, 2021)

Nashman said:


> In the world of desirable vintage bicycles $400.00 for Sex on wheels ( Cycle Truck for sale on Cabe) is pretty reasonable $$, but I get the idea if you need to sell to buy. I had to do that for decades. I just wanted to see a happy ending here. Post the Shelby pics ( on Cabe?) or send us all the link, and maybe you'll get a sale and buy what you are crazy about.



It wasnt always like that for me honestly.  When my wife became essentially disabled, my life changed 100% and now i basically do alot of tricky wheelin-n-dealin to make things happen.  Its not fun but im a hard worker and go thru alot of hoops get it done.
Its either give up the hobby i love or just get smarter....i chose option two.


----------



## Kstone (Mar 13, 2021)

tacochris said:


> I know alot of the older fellas will not like this post because older guys are taught to not show emotion like my old man was but at the end of the day i dont have any other prewar/postwar bike friends so i just needed to get it off my chest with folks so i could get passed it and not fall into a pit.  I figured i would get some negative response from folks.



Of course this hurts. Of course you're allowed to have these feelings. All of it is valid. Whats not valid are whatever cyclical gender norms construct the stereotype of being a man about disappointment.

Hope you're doing well. We will find someone else fun to get your heart racing over


----------



## SirMike1983 (Mar 13, 2021)

That Shelby is a nice bike and you should be able to sell it. I don't see an issue as long as you tell the buyer up front that shipping will be somewhat delayed. I think what frustrates people more than slow shipping is if the seller is not up front about the delay. You should be OK if you are up front about it on here.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 14, 2021)

@tacochris we do somewhat understand man. I just put a guarantee on parts once my stimulus comes. If the parts sell before I can pay for'em then it's no hard feelings towards the seller. Beats some people not willing to ship at all or part out when so many want or need the majority of a bike but won't or can't let it go fairly reasonable to keep it complete. With that Schwinn Cycle truck though I almost am tempted to buy it myself but 2 things; it would be my most expensive bike purchase & I don't care about how original it is. It looks complete enough to be a cycle truck, rideable, and I could see it custom repainted in a bright color combo. Frowned upon here by a lot. Lol. I have started messaging people about old threads that didn't sell. Fixing to list frames, parts, & project bikes here for a lot cheaper than most. What doesn't sell will be used 1 way or another.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 29, 2022)

Well guys....I never thought i could make this post, but after nearly two years, a handful of stressful days and help from a really good friend...THIS happened today!!
I am literally on cloud 9 and beside myself with joy.  Nearly teared up when i laid hands on it for the first time.
More pics coming tomorrow but the 3 hour round trip has my son and i wiped out.

*side note* the logos are for the Public Affairs Office of the military base.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Aug 29, 2022)

Well there you go, persistence eventually pays off.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 29, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Well guys....I never thought i could make this post, but after nearly two years, a handful of stressful days and help from a really good friend...THIS happened today!!
> I am literally on cloud 9 and beside myself with joy.  Nearly teared up when i laid hands on it for the first time.
> More pics coming tomorrow but the 3 hour round trip has my son and i wiped out.
> 
> ...



Congrats on a Superb job well done my friend... The mile of a smile on your face says it all.. I can still see the pix of your hands from all of the hand filing you did just to get the frame back in usable condition... Well done Chris and many thanks for sharing your Cycle Truck adventure....RideOn....


----------



## tacochris (Aug 29, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Congrats on a Superb job well done my friend... The mile of a smile on your face says it all.. I can still see the pix of your hands from all of the hand filing you did just to get the frame back in usable condition... Well done Chris and many thanks for sharing your Cycle Truck adventure....RideOn....



O trust me my friend, the work on the other red Cycle Truck wont quit either and it will be on the road soon too!  Now i have a survivor CT to use as a template for other things on the red one!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 30, 2022)

Im glad you finally got it so I can stop staring at it on offer up! You definitely deserved this bike after that long wait!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> Im glad you finally got it so I can stop staring at it on offer up! You definitely deserved this bike after that long wait!



haha Amen to that!
He would post it back up every month or so and it drove me crazy.  

Funny thing about it is, talking to him last night he told me I was the ONLY person who ever contacted him about it since day one.  It was meant to be.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

I will start a new thread for this thing but i wanted to leave the updated pictures.  This is as-found.  It was chained to a tree and being used as a house number marker.  Rolls awesome, no frozen stuff, solid and ready for new tires, grips, a shorter chain and a #7000 saddle at some point.  Has the provision bolt for the large C2 basket but this one has been on it a LONG time.
She’s a 64...

Came from a military base used in the Public Affairs Office audio visual department.


----------



## vincev (Aug 30, 2022)

sweet bike ! Worth the wait !


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

vincev said:


> sweet bike ! Worth the wait !



My wife mentioned that last night.  I appreciate it way more than i would have had i landed it in 2020.


----------



## Lonestar (Aug 30, 2022)

stoked for ya, Chris!  😎


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> stoked for ya, Chris!  😎



MUCH appreciated man!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Aug 30, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Came from a military base used in the *Public Affairs Office audio visual* department.



"_And the lost shall be found_". 








						The epic revival of the Worst Cycle-Truck ever | Project Rides
					

Really cool of you to go to so much trouble to save this one!! I'm seeing an epic "Before & After" when this one is finished.  :)




					thecabe.com


----------



## tacochris (Aug 30, 2022)

Archie Sturmer said:


> "_And the lost shall be found_".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cant wait until i get to set them side by side together outside....its been a long time coming!


----------



## pedal4416 (Aug 31, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Funny thing about it is, talking to him last night he told me I was the ONLY person who ever contacted him about it since day one.  It was meant to be.



LOL because the two of us who were truly interested knew what he paid before he jacked up the price!! It was definitely meant to be!! Great score!


----------



## tacochris (Aug 31, 2022)

pedal4416 said:


> LOL because the two of us who were truly interested knew what he paid before he jacked up the price!! It was definitely meant to be!! Great score!



Not one collector I know in this area was interested in it but me and I knew it....Trust me though I didn't pay what he was asking and probably never would have had he not dropped the price.


----------



## volksboy57 (Aug 31, 2022)

I am so glad you got the bike you wanted! That is great news!


----------

